# Making-New Super Mario Bros 2



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

THE Website is  "nsmbtwo.googlepages.com" without the quatitions mark! (THANKS a lot to Doctor Luigi)
------The Project------
I am starting to make a Game Called "Super Brothers"". As you Can tell From the name its going to be a Mario Game. Its going to be like a 2d and some 3d Side scrolling Mario Game,(like New Super Mario Bros). And i Will Be making the Game on *Dsgamemaker* and PALIB The latest Version-I have bought the Software so means i have all the functions and Actions-.

------People I need------
1. *Spriters*- Person who helps me out with the sprite , i.e he gathers the sprites around the internet or anyhow or makes some.
2.* Background Creators*- This is the person who help me with the Background of the game and Stages
3. *Story Maker*- We will need a creative person for this , he makes the storyline for the game- But the majority of the team has to agree with him to go with a specific storyline that he comes up with.
4. *Menu Creator* -- I really need a Menu creator - This is the person who makes the Menu for the game , i.e the Starting Screen
5 *Others*- Please let  me know if there is any kind of help that you can help our team with or anything you are good at that you can provide for the game.

WE WILL ALL BE WORKING AS A TEAM AND ALL OF US WILL BE HELPING EACH OTHER OUT...

I will soon be releasing a Little Demo of the Game just to show you guys what its Going to Be like.

Thank you and hope to get feedback from all of you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_
*If any questions Feel Free to ask please*
_

Pics of the game and Vids Any more Detail coming soon

----Team Right now---
-*Story line*-
Doctor Luigi
*NO MORE STORY GUYS NEEDED THANKS!*
---*Music& sound etc*---
Heran Baro (Thanks a lot)
---*Others*--
Lord toon(Logo etc designing)
Strata8 (Backgrounds) -Thanks!
rowanchap-thanks for userbar
Doctor Luigi(thanks lot for making the website)
--Menu--
Brain 117(WALKED OUT ON US...)
rowanchap(GR8 WORK)
Sp33der


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

And we also need a Sound Gatherer


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 31, 2008)

i could help out with mabye parts of the story line.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, awesome. I would love to help out. I could possibly help with numbers 1, 4, and 5. Although I can only do one at a time. But mark me down for 4 and 5.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a warning. This would be very, very tough to pull off without a source code. Good luck, though.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

no its not hard without the source code , this will be proven to you guys when i release a demo in a weeks time..

and thanks guys for helping out as soon as we get enough members we will start on the 1st stage meanwhile i am working on a demo myself


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 31, 2008)

waah! kya baat hai yaar. bahut game vame bana rahey ho.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry for using Hindi, But only one sentence please)

Hope it comes out good for you. Best of luck.

Keep in mind, you are using the original sprites of the Mario Bros. series which are the copyrights of Nintendo. Make sure about the legality of your game. I would hate to see you in any trouble.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks yaar.

na i wont get in trouble from nintendo cause i will edit the sprite a Bit..havent talked to u from a while aye


----------



## strata8 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah. If you want to actually release it to the public, you'll need to make your own sprites.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Yeah. If you want to actually release it to the public, you'll need to make your own sprites.



no not completly as there are so many hombrews out there which use sprites almost same as the real game..


----------



## gosp (Aug 31, 2008)

Music? I can do that.


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Aug 31, 2008)

I could help with the Storyline (please!) or _maybe_ the backgrounds.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks guys we will be starting this from day after 2marow just need a bit more responses


----------



## Lord Toon (Aug 31, 2008)

I would like to help out in any way I can. Me personally, I like to see a remake of Super Mario Land in this setting. You know, Mario & Luigi in Sarasaland. Maybe Bowser & Tatanga joined forces to kidnapped Both Princess Peach & Daisy.//

Let me know what are your thoughts on the matter...//

Also, I can do logos and such. Make it look professional...//


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> no its not hard without the source code , this will be proven to you guys when i release a demo in a weeks time..



Great, I won't laugh for a week. That way I'll have some laughing saved up to release all at once.

Honestly, you don't even have a team together (or any source code for that matter) and you're expecting to release a demo?

No sprites, no backgrounds, nothing? And you think it'll all be done in a week? Even if you manage to release a demo, what's it gonna be? A Stickman running along a straight black line for a few minutes whilst jumping on smaller stickmen?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol well u might just want to laugh now.. cause i already have sprites and almost completed the demo and have everything needed for it .. cause i have been working on this game from about 2 weeks myself..

soo haha, laugh man ,haha


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you have a demo, but not the first stage? So what exactly is the demo going to be? The last stage?


And if it ends up looking anything like the screenshots for dsgamemaker, I doubt it'll attract much attention.


----------



## Lord Toon (Aug 31, 2008)

Heres a Mock-up for the logo...I was bored.//

New Super Mario Bros.2 Logo//

It's just an idea design...//


----------



## Mr Noob (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL nice goin is this wat the demo is gona be like:
http://www.truveo.com/Super-Mario-Bros-2-L...e/id/1150087222
??????????????????????????????


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man i dont want to start a war here so just g oaway if you dont like the idea.

and i asked for a team and help because i know there are better sprtiers etc out there than me


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Mr Noob said:
			
		

> LOL nice goin is this wat the demo is gona be like:
> [url=http://www.truveo.com/Super-Mario-Bros-2-L...e/id/1150087222]http://www.truveo.com/Super-Mario-Bros-2-L...e/id/1150087222[/url]
> ??????????????????????????????
> 
> ...



cool for a quick one


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Man i dont want to start a war here so just g oaway if you dont like the idea.
> 
> and i asked for a team and help because i know there are better sprtiers etc out there than me



Who's starting a war? All I'm asking is for some screenshots of your work so far. Is it really that hard to press the print screen key then paste into Paint? Are you trying to avoid all these questions? Do you have answers for them or not?

I never said I didn't like the idea, but there's a difference between an idea and a product.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man learn to read the first post it says screenshots coming soon and be patient .
or you can just *Beep* off , had enough of you now


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

and at least i came up with a idea and our team is spending time and giving it a shot and making a game , what did you do except talking rubbish


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> and at least i came up with a idea and our team is spending time and giving it a shot and making a game , what did you do except talking rubbish
> 
> Well I entertain people with humerous posts, I also draw funny pictures of kittens.
> 
> ...



Well I don't see the harm in posting at least _one_ screenshot so people know what they're getting into.

I don't recall saying any bad words towards you, so I don't see why you had to post a word so rude you self censored it. Also, it's okay. You can swear on the Internet. Your mum isn't going to read every word you post on a forum.


----------



## Vague Rant (Aug 31, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> and at least i came up with a idea and our team is spending time and giving it a shot and making a game , what did you do except talking rubbish


Actually, it's someone else's idea. Nintendo's, to be exact.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the same stupidity that the ROM hacking scene saw back in the SMW days...

"alritez guis, im makin a hak but i need gfx guys, music guys, level guis, and bug testers. srs peeps only"

Seriously? Do you really expect people to just make a game for you? An unoriginal one at that? Have fun with your Gamemaker NSMB2, I'm sure it will be thrilling to the local middle-schoolers.

I'm pretty damn sure that someone with terrible grammar and spelling, as well as being incapable of typing out a curse, is less than capable of making a decent game. Sorry to bring the horrible truth out with such force, but being blunt is sometimes the only way.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 31, 2008)

Nintendo are already making Super Mario Bros. 2
By doing this you risk atacks from their legal staff.
Change the name to something their unlikely to do like... New Super Mario *Brothers* 0, a remake of the original, or somthing like that.

I'll help you out a bit, but only when you prove that this isn't going to suck.
Have you started coding?

@Noobs and losers, lay off. Its his homebrew, don't like it? then go back to 4Chan


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Nintendo are already making Super Mario Bros. 2
> By doing this you risk atacks from their legal staff.
> Change the name to something their unlikely to do like... New Super Mario *Brothers* 0, a remake of the original, or somthing like that.
> 
> ...



If that's directed at me, then I have a few things to say.

Learn the definition of noob (hint: It has nothing to do with postcount), learn the definition of loser, and learn what 4chan is because it has absolutely NOTHING to do with this thread.

Also, he hasn't decided whether he's started coding yet or not, he can't seem to make up his mind.


----------



## Lord Toon (Aug 31, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Nintendo are already making Super Mario Bros. 2
> By doing this you risk atacks from their legal staff.
> Change the name to something their unlikely to do like... New Super Mario *Brothers* 0, a remake of the original, or somthing like that.
> Do you think Nintendo would do anything at all, I mean he's not going to make profit out of it...IDK.//
> ...


Thank You for that...//


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 31, 2008)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> This is the same stupidity that the ROM hacking scene saw back in the SMW days...
> 
> "alritez guis, im makin a hak but i need gfx guys, music guys, level guis, and bug testers. srs peeps only"
> 
> ...



no, your post is the stupidity!

shooting people down all the time! 

i cannot code but could come up with a decent storyline if you wanted me to.


@law what you mean like your mum watches everything you do on the internet... how old are you, you act like a  9 year old.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 31, 2008)

Let's just wait and see what the demo is going to be like. I'd love to help out, but I don't think I can, so I'll just play the game


----------



## Bluntsly (Aug 31, 2008)

Im interested to see it, but not nearly as interested as seeing a great homebrew platformer that isn't a straight ripoff, even in name. Get your spriters to come up with something original, to actually design characters. I'd rather see something that's clearly a mario clone with it's own name, its own story, its own music, than having people try their hardest to replicate a game that already exists.


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> @law what you mean like your mum watches everything you do on the internet... how old are you, you act like a  9 year old.



Yeah, I'm 9 years old. Weird how I have such correct spelling, though. Especially when people older than me (i.e. you) can't use capitalization.

Also, I'm sure a 9 year old would have acted more like "yay new super mario bros 2! cn't wait 2 put dis on my R4!11!11!shift+one whar can i get rom?".


----------



## Vague Rant (Aug 31, 2008)

Lord Toon said:
			
		

> Do you think Nintendo would do anything at all, I mean he's not going to make profit out of it...IDK.//


StarLite? Chrono Trigger Resurrection? Any number of other fan projects?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 31, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take that noobs.

@dev team, please make it challenging, NSMB was ok, but really easy.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 31, 2008)

Guys, behave. If you don't like the idea, don't post in this topic because that's not what the OP is asking for.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 31, 2008)

Did anyone enter this post thinking someone was remaking Super Mario Bros 2? lol


----------



## Bluntsly (Aug 31, 2008)

I do like the idea, dont get me wrong, if it's good I'll play it.. Just overall I would rather see someting more original, even if it was very similar gameplay. But obviously I'm not capable of creating anything nearly as fun as a Mario game, so best of luck to the team on this one.


----------



## Vague Rant (Aug 31, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Maybe quoting what Curley said to the last person who raised a good point, would have been better, so here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curley also deleted that and apologised for saying it. Are you aware that it's a racist remark addressed towards New Zealanders?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 31, 2008)

here is the mario nds sprite


----------



## smealum (Aug 31, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> here is the mario nds sprite


Nope.


----------



## Sp33der (Aug 31, 2008)

I could do some designing =)


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Guys, behave. If you don't like the idea, don't post in this topic because that's not what the OP is asking for.




thanks man ..

guys espically law i take back what i said can we please end this war just comments realted to the game thanks and yes i will change the game name a little and thanks for the sprite!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> here is the mario nds sprite



thanks for that! might change it a little as copyrights!


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 31, 2008)

1. Get level editor
2. Make levels
3. Generate bsdiff/ips/rup/ppf
4. Release
4b. ???
5. Profit.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Aug 31, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> 1. Get level editor
> 2. Make levels
> 3. Generate bsdiff/ips/rup/ppf
> 4. Release
> ...




ok.............. what does that mean??


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 31, 2008)

http://jul.rustedlogic.net/thread.php?id=244


----------



## strata8 (Aug 31, 2008)

I can make a few level tiles.

I've already made a few, like the ones in my sig, and these ones:


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 31, 2008)

I could do story


----------



## Rowan (Aug 31, 2008)

good logo??



Spoiler











Not a good screen shot send a better 1 if possible


----------



## Austinz (Aug 31, 2008)

Ill make the story for the game now

"Mario starts at the beginning of a level and is required to run and jump on turtles, this continues over each level until he beats bowser and the credits roll, the end"


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> I could do story



Although, if it's a Mario game it'll probably be like this:

"A stereotypical Italian plumber and his brother go through eight different worlds in order to rescue a retard princess who seems to get kidnapped by their arch-enemy Bowser every week or so."

Or maybe

"In Mushroom Kingdom, born and raised, 
In the sewers Mario and Luigi spent most of their days, 
They were eatin' some shrooms and cleaning out pipes, 
when a couple of Goombas
who were up to no good 
started making trouble in their neighbourhood.."

etc.

tl;dr Mario games have no story.


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 31, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> DS_USER_997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would have been funny if the amount of syllables matched up with the original.  What's with all these people saying "I can do story?"  Dudes, it's a Mario Platformer.  You'll have a Yoshi that tells you how to play (Vidjeo Games for idiots) then you're off.  Bowser may say something like "Oh no, not again!" before he turns into a pot of petunias, and the princess will lay a big old kiss on Mario.


----------



## Gerinych (Aug 31, 2008)

See, that's what sucks about living in America. While you're sleeping, you're missing a funny convo.

On topic, I would like to work on a story line, if it's still possible. I made up a story line, so if you want it, I'll post it.


----------



## MoonCat5 (Aug 31, 2008)

If you want to know how to make a sprite there's a fantastic guide on the web. I forget the link to it though. I used to be pretty good at making sprites. Haven't really made one in a few years though.


----------



## MRCOOLGH (Aug 31, 2008)

I would love to be a story creater/ sound creator. although I'm still getting familiar with mixcraft 4...


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh yes!  I want to be part of making the storyline too! [/sarcasm]


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

ok guys thanks for all the support we have now *had enough story guys* i will add your name in the list soon

no we need more background creators (thanks strata8) about 2 more and music is fine only 1 more person and sprite we need 2 more ..thanks to all of you i will ad all of you names in the list and when we finish making the game or any stage , your names will definitely  be in the credits etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				MoonCat5 said:
			
		

> If you want to know how to make a sprite there's a fantastic guide on the web. I forget the link to it though. I used to be pretty good at making sprites. Haven't really made one in a few years though.



can u please post the link if you find it please?


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey just an idea, since mario is always about mario saving princess, why not reverse the role, or mabye make you play as bowser or bowser jr. trying to take out mario or stop him before he does save princess peach? that way it would be origonal and not so bland.


Or mabye make it into a map creator style, where you can create a dungeon and then once finished play as mario trying to get through it, of course there would be an origonal story line in which you save princess in pre-made levels.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 1, 2008)

To the moderator who deleted my post and several others and called them "flaming" clearly didn't read the original post. It says in clear text, "Thank you and hope to get feedback from all of you guys!". Perhaps you should take a stroll around the internet and learn the difference between flaming and feedback.


----------



## Jerme (Sep 1, 2008)

i think you should include 2-player co-op (it was cut from the first)


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

Jerme said:
			
		

> i think you should include 2-player co-op (it was cut from the first)




i was thinking to put wi-fi as its not that to put wi-fi in through dsgamemaker


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

Balrogs.Pain said:
			
		

> Hey just an idea, since mario is always about mario saving princess, why not reverse the role, or mabye make you play as bowser or bowser jr. trying to take out mario or stop him before he does save princess peach? that way it would be origonal and not so bland.
> 
> 
> Or mabye make it into a map creator style, where you can create a dungeon and then once finished play as mario trying to get through it, of course there would be an origonal story line in which you save princess in pre-made levels.



ya , but the map creator style might be hard in the starting , we  will see how it goes when i learn more about it


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 1, 2008)

Vishi, I've got the 1st part of the story that starts to develop it. I won't put it here, but I can PM you if you want to see the storyline I've made so far.


----------



## Chri5 (Sep 1, 2008)

i can't wait to see this come out


----------



## strata8 (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you see my post? Because you've added everyone except me.



			
				strata8 said:
			
		

> I can make a few level tiles.
> 
> I've already made a few, like the ones in my sig, and these ones:


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 1, 2008)

So dude, you haven't got back to me on my requests. I said on the very first page I can help with the menu design. Do you want me to post my work here or do you have other people lined up?


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 1, 2008)

I can sprite for ya.

Although I don't think you should call this project NSMB2 because what if Nintendo actually does come out with NSMB2? Then it gets confusing.


----------



## Chri5 (Sep 1, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> I can sprite for ya.
> 
> Although I don't think you should call this project NSMB2 because what if Nintendo actually does come out with NSMB2? Then it gets confusing.


agreed...............


----------



## johnnywalker (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish you good luck on makin' this title. I hope it will be smashing


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

Doctor Luigi said:
			
		

> Vishi, I've got the 1st part of the story that starts to develop it. I won't put it here, but I can PM you if you want to see the storyline I've made so far.



ok PM me it please thank you very much!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Did you see my post? Because you've added everyone except me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks can you send me some examples?


----------



## harrypmgaga (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you need help with?
Because if it's nothing too hard I can try and help.


----------



## strata8 (Sep 1, 2008)

Here are the sprites/tiles I've done so far:


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 1, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well gosh you are going to grow up as a person that will jaywalk if another person jaywalks


If one person robs a bank, are you saying it's OK for you to do the same?

well it's the same thing.

A homebrew developer "robbed" sprites from an official developer, and you want to do the same.






go slap yourself 3 times and then figure out what you have to do.


well you are lucky that mario isn't made by BLIZZARD.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok i slapped my self now , i know what to do................lol


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

OK EVERY ONE I NEED SOME SUGGESTION ON CHANGING THE NAME.
and we need about 2 more guys more the musci and 1 for making the* sprite sheets*..and 1 more for backgrounds..
sprite sheeters are urgent





*Posts merged*

and yes if any of the members of the team have dont any part of their job please post it or PM me thanks,


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 1, 2008)

just something to tell you - many developers create their "base" first and then work on the "extra"s. 

If you do not get the game engine running, there is no point to start on the graphics. just use random sprites from google and work on your engine. once you are done, that's when you ask for bgm, sprites, etc.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> just something to tell you - many developers create their "base" first and then work on the "extra"s.
> 
> If you do not get the game engine running, there is no point to start on the graphics. just use random sprites from google and work on your engine. once you are done, that's when you ask for bgm, sprites, etc.



yep thanks for the advice


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 1, 2008)

i was actually hinting that you should start on your game right now rather than gathering more people. what if you fail before you even get your "mario" to jump?
then you've collected your helpers for no reason. 
why don't you actually start your game, create a "to do list", and at least create a character that can move and jump? that would be a starting point to gather many people and start with "extra"s.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 1, 2008)

any1 like my logo :'(


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> i was actually hinting that you should start on your game right now rather than gathering more people. what if you fail before you even get your "mario" to jump?
> then you've collected your helpers for no reason.
> why don't you actually start your game, create a "to do list", and at least create a character that can move and jump? that would be a starting point to gather many people and start with "extra"s.



oh yes yes i have started 5 days back i have got the mario to jump, animation move and made a little level so i can try ..and have been collecting a lot of resources today , have got a lot of sprites, background and music my self today even though my team is helping


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 1, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> any1 like my logo :'(



i liked it , dont be sad . make more , u are doing great


----------



## vhunter (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a sprite tileset with al types of mario suits (didint mke it but credits are included) I had it saved in my folder, I tought that I might use it one day.

So here: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=350238a...2db6fb9a8902bda

These might help.

P: You need to either zoom in or resize to see the picture right.


----------



## Sp33der (Sep 1, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your doing so many double post lol


----------



## strata8 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've already made a small level for VISHI, so we're getting somewhere! I might post it, but it'll be watermarked. Only VISHI and I have the clean version.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also I will not be making the levels from now on, only the tiles. We need someone to actually assemble the tiles into a level.


----------



## Gangsta_L (Sep 1, 2008)

Could help with the music, but depends on how you want it, MIDI or MP3?


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 2, 2008)

oh if you want some music you could go to newgrounds audio portal and download some, of course credits to the person who made the remix's.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 2, 2008)

w00t =D icant wait for this homebrew


----------



## Bluntsly (Sep 2, 2008)

I would be happy to assemble some levels if there are tiles.. drop me a PM and i'll give you my email.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 2, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've already made a small level for VISHI, so we're getting somewhere! I might post it, but it'll be watermarked. Only VISHI and I have the clean version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot i think for the backgrounds  we only need you and me , and can you help me make the background pls? i have the tiles so dont wory i got heaps of tiles will send if you like?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 2, 2008)

GUYS NEED HELP 

What should i change the name too or can i just keep it the same?

and a UPTADE--
i will be adding more character in the game so that means you can also play as them


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 2, 2008)

Balrogs.Pain said:
			
		

> oh if you want some music you could go to newgrounds audio portal and download some, of course credits to the person who made the remix's.



super duper man that helps me and our team a lot!


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 2, 2008)

No offense, but this game doesn't exist until I see it for myself. All I see right now is an Arts & Craft project.


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 2, 2008)

God damn it.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 2, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> No offense, but this game doesn't exist until I see it for myself. All I see right now is an Arts & Craft project.



yes it does exist ,
its just that my plan is to get the resources and so everything is on hand when you need it


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> GameDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you even did any programming yet?


----------



## strata8 (Sep 2, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Have you even did any programming yet?



No, I don't think he has.

And VISHI, I just want to make tiles, not assemble them. I think there was a request at the top of the page to help assemble the levels. But it's something I'm just not up to doing.

Here's the level part I made for VISHI, that I didn't show anyone:


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Sep 2, 2008)

Menu Creator 

i could do that 
need me ?
only if i will get credit in the credit place


----------



## kknn (Sep 2, 2008)

It's already too late, but have you considered hacking the original new super mario bros in order to make entirely new levels ?
It could be legally distributed as an IPS patch, and you would already have the graphics, the music and the engine and great gameplay from the original New Super Mario Bros for DS. 
You guys would only have to create the levels!, and putting all the effort into the levels would most likely result in an awesome new game!

level editor: (have not tried it yet, linux user)
http://www.romhacking.net/utils/457/


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 2, 2008)

kknn, I posted it earlier in the thread, got ignored.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 2, 2008)

no i alreday got that ,but i want to make a new game not just copy..and yes i have started programming !!!!!!!!1 how many times do i ahve to say that


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> no *i alreday* got that ,but i want to make a new game not just copy.*.a*nd yes *i* have started programming !!!!!!!!*1* how many times do *i **ahve* to say that*?*


If you talked with correct spelling, maybe people would take you more serious...


----------



## Trippy (Sep 2, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude relax, it's obviously typos. And what about you? Grammer not your strong point? It should be 'seriously'.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 2, 2008)

Trippy said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a point though. The average real programmer takes his own posts much more seriously. And don't make fun of the Dutch, we do this wrong all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's quiet - He talks quietly


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 3, 2008)

ok guys now we dont need anyone else thanks, to all !

will post a few screens on weekend
thanks
and sorry about the slang writing as i was in a hurry!


----------



## strata8 (Sep 3, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> ok guys now we dont need anyone else thanks, to all !
> 
> will post a few screens on weekend
> thanks
> and sorry about the slang writing as i was in a hurry!



Nice! And no-one really cares how you type.

If you want me to make any tiles, just PM me


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 3, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man, um the thing is thtat i am thinking of using new super mario bros tiles , if you want i can give you examples can you edit some and make them look collier?


----------



## strata8 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's fine. Is it an actual game or just a hack of the original?

Have you considered using the tiles from Super Mario World? In my opinion they're more suited to a 2D game.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 3, 2008)

no a whole new game


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 3, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Have you considered using the tiles from Super Mario World? In my opinion they're more suited to a 2D game.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 7, 2008)

hey guys,

was i am away on a little holiday right now so will be back on this as soon even though i am still working on my laptop


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok - this is just for all my menu creators--

can you please post your design- i will be posting you a pm but just incase-so i wrote here--

please pm me-
And the name is not going to change from NSMB2 as i am not making any profit from this game and , i dont think this should violate the law- but i might be wrong..lol


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow...I am SO sorry on my late reply for the menu design. I sent you a PM but you never got back to me dude. I need to know what type of design you wanted...Did you want it to be the exact same as the first NSMB? Or a little different, I also need to know what kind of menu buttons you will be needing, such as, "Profile, 1/2/3, Options, Credits, Back", etc...Please get back to me. I'm still your man for the menu. I just need to know what design you wanted.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 8, 2008)

And also, please tell me if you are implanting minigames as the first one has them also.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 10, 2008)

UPDATE: I have created the menu and sent you the folder with the images in it VISHY. Hope you enjoy it...if not, then I don't know o.o, Might have to find someone better than me...But I hope I make it through >.<


EDIT: Oh and dude xD, My name is spelled Brian* Not Brain.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 10, 2008)

any beta release soon


----------



## playallday (Sep 10, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> any beta release soon


Ya! Have you done anything?

(...I have a feeling that is it never going to get to the beta... but its just a feeling... who knows...)


----------



## imz (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's some inspiration







It was created by KoopaDasher but I think the storyline idea is very good, if you're wondering why mario isn't on the front cover then read the back for the story, it's a real twist!


----------



## alex (Sep 11, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> UPDATE: I have created the menu and sent you the folder with the images in it VISHY. Hope you enjoy it...if not, then I don't know o.o, Might have to find someone better than me...But I hope I make it through >.<
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh and dude xD, My name is spelled Brian* Not Brain.


And coming up next, Brain Griffin!(Reference anyone?)


Wow, this would look nice, I like the style of the sprites.

But this is made in DSGameMaker? It doesn't have a lot of power but good luck.


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 11, 2008)

VISHI, I sent you a PM with the more summarized story plot. I just wanted to tell you that in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 11, 2008)

Any programming done yet?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 12, 2008)

Alex said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no if you know what you are doing in dsgamemaker its easy...basically you can do almost everything in dsgamemaker as palib , as you can create custom actions..and i have made many custom actions for this game


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 12, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Any programming done yet?
> 
> yes , how many times do i have to tell you??
> 
> ...




no dont worry about your feelings cause* this is* going to get finished very very soon..

its just taking a bit of time-cause some of my team members didnt do crap-
and i was on a little holiday..

and while there i had been making a logo for my "company" the one i will use in the splash screen-
here it is


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 12, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HELL NO.
HAVE YOU EVER USED PALIB AND *ALL* OF ITS FEATURES BEFORE? IF YOU DIDN'T PALIB HAS WAAAAAAAAY MORE STUFF THAN DSGAMEMAKER!!!!!11!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 12, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes i agree with you to some extinct--but for a side scroling game you can do a pretty decent job with dsgamemaker and custom actions..what costom action enable you to do is to make almost any comand you can do with palib..


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

some stuff i made

one of the background themes?





and loading bar


----------



## eldhand (Sep 12, 2008)

I did not want to read every post so i skip many, or should I say everything, so I don't know if you have a story but here is a idea:

Marios cousin Branio kidnap Peach, but Mario doesn't know it was him. So he Suspect Bowser. So after a few level and boss you meet browser and when you meet and defeat him he says that it wasn't him, but he says that he heard it was Branio or something. And he say that Branio is a evil science man, and he can help you to rescue Peach. Then you can choose to be Bowser when you play, and the enemies are cyborgs. and the boss are Branios subordinates. and when you meet Branio you fight him but he is very easy, and when you defeat him bowser comes and eats him(Branio) and then Bowser becomes a very hard boss . and then just defeat him and you are finished with the game.

I wasn't so detailed, and it is just a idea, but if you like you can let those who should the story to make the detail.

And I already said that I didn't read the post before, so don't expect something.


----------



## eldhand (Sep 12, 2008)

And one another Idea, in the upper screen there is rowanchaps loading bar, and in the touch screen there is a very simple mini game...................


so there is something to do when it's loading...........


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 12, 2008)

hey ,rowanchap!

thanks , i really love your loading bar, defenatly using itz!
and i have sent you the design of the menu-


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

yh ill lasso off the two from the menu you made and add to loading bar


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice loading .gif Rowan. That was a very good idea


----------



## Dylan (Sep 13, 2008)

I like how enthusiastic people are about this. I hope you can get it going. Will you aim for the next homebrew bounty?


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys, he has been programming things. So don't worry. I talk to him through PM about the project and my menu designs, and he seems legit about it. He's also very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, So he won't make us all happy, then turn us down. So there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 13, 2008)

You should use these sprites for the characters




If you did I would so laugh.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 13, 2008)

when hes done beta u can edit the sprites into that xD


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 13, 2008)

eldhand said:
			
		

> I did not want to read every post so i skip many, or should I say everything, so I don't know if you have a story but here is a idea:
> 
> Marios cousin Branio kidnap Peach, but Mario doesn't know it was him. So he Suspect Bowser. So after a few level and boss you meet browser and when you meet and defeat him he says that it wasn't him, but he says that he heard it was Branio or something. And he say that Branio is a evil science man, and he can help you to rescue Peach. Then you can choose to be Bowser when you play, and the enemies are cyborgs. and the boss are Branios subordinates. and when you meet Branio you fight him but he is very easy, and when you defeat him bowser comes and eats him(Branio) and then Bowser becomes a very hard boss . and then just defeat him and you are finished with the game.
> 
> ...


Uh, sorry to poke holes in your story, but marios italian, Branios a weird name that doesnt really exist and probably sounds something like an evil scientist, that has A GIGANTIC HEAD. which admitidly wouldnt be a bad idea for mabye a boss because then you might have to chuck koopa shells at it but still, doesnt sound mario-ish. Mabye luigi, or DAISY captures peach because shes jealous that peach is always getting the lime light.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 13, 2008)

i think there should be interactivity on the bottom screen when its loading also


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys...It's not going to take that long to load a homebrew game, be serious here. There is no point in adding that feature. Plus, the release is only going to be a beta. It's not official yet unless VISHI announces it's 0.1. 

But I see where you're going on the idea...You want it to be along the lines of fun and interactive. But just wait and see to see what VISHI makes. ;o


----------



## eldhand (Sep 13, 2008)

Balrogs.Pain said:
			
		

> eldhand said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naah, I think that will make no sense.............


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 13, 2008)

Need any testers?

*Greedy evil smile of desire*

No seriously....or not...or not....or.....yes

Any screenshots or gameplay videos would be a appreciated.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have sent VISHI my menu designs which he approved yesterday. So basically the menu is all done. He hasn't told me about the project and where he's at. But I will ask him when he gets on MSN.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 14, 2008)

eldhand said:
			
		

> Balrogs.Pain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, neither does mario getting kidnapped and a princess (Mind you who obviously has no self defense skills since she always gets kidnapped) has to save him, and look at that game! it turned out really great.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, I took the liberty and made an awesome support sig for NSMB2.






Beta Image FYI.

I will work on a newer one when I'm not lazy. So all the supporters add that to your sig ^.^


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Need any testers?
> 
> *Greedy evil smile of desire*
> 
> ...



my plan was to release a vid but then i siad not to, cause i wanted the beta to be released first...i am taking a bit of time cause its not a very small beta..a kinda bigeere than a small one , if you know what i mean..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 14, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Ok, I took the liberty and made an awesome support sig for NSMB2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for that..maybe making the pic a bit clearer


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2008)

No problem. Like I said, I will work on it to make it look better when I'm not lazy.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 14, 2008)

http://userbarmaker.com/temp_userbars_shack/91221409346.png


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sweetness. Thanks for the update Rowan...


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh and guys...Vishi sent me offline messages on MSN saying he got banned from GBAtemp by JPH for 2 days...Basically cause Vishi was flaming? So don't expect updates from Vishi since JPH seems to be on a banning and warning frenzy right now. I will post any news of his updates he tells me on MSN.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

That also means paperplane got banned for two days.
Also that thread was funny i was the only one that wasn't flaming anybody,
watching them fight was also funny.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 14, 2008)

im curios to read that thread XD


----------



## Law (Sep 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> That also means paperplane got banned for two days.
> Also that thread was funny i was the *only one* that wasn't flaming anybody,
> watching them fight was also funny.



If we're talking about the same thread (unless there was _another_ thread after I went to sleep), then I wasn't exactly flaming anybody either. In any case, it was quite funny and it's a shame that bans have occured over something so trivial :/.

Let's hope for some updates soon though, I guess.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

Just went to go check and jph,law and me where the only ones not to flame. 

To stay on topic shouldn't this homebrew be called something different?


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2008)

Vishi still has plans to change the name. But of course he isn't here now is he? Ugh I just wish he would sign on MSN right now...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Vishi!

You need me to help out with this project by spamming, uh, "advertising" on other sites?

Nice project so far!

Can I join the team as a website designer?

*EDIT:* lol, you got banned!
Uh... I'll come back in a couple of days...


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 14, 2008)

EDIT: He has told me not to discuss any updates as of now.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 15, 2008)

This is going to be a great homebrew game!  I was just reading the project's team list and I thought, do you have level designers?  I might be able to help when I have spare time by using tilesets to create some levels.  As long as I have the tileset you're using, I'll be good to go.


----------



## m-p{3} (Sep 15, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the MikeRoweSoft.com story ? Even if there is no blatant copy of an IP, your could be forced to shut down your project if there is obvious evidence you did.

Sorry to break your party.


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Sep 15, 2008)

MikeRoweSoft.......thats brilliant ..and classic!!


----------



## eldhand (Sep 15, 2008)

Can someone upload the new  super mario bros 2 bar on i different site?
Becuse it just says error 403 when i try to see it.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 15, 2008)

heres the user bars again
these ones wont die, here












[url=http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/userbarteammember.png


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 15, 2008)

You wanting a site?

Ok, any preferance to hosts?
And Until there is money in this project, we'll use a .co.nr


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys, no need to sweat about domain names or anything. I've already made a simple website, now I'm adding to it. It should be finished by tomorrow. My website ends with a .com. The site name will be a little long though.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww, I wanted to be the one to host the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, But that's fine. Others can make it.


But I love how the above poster purchased a .com domain for us ^^, so awesome. Thanks for that man.

Can I possibly be your partner in the website? Like update it with news etc, or something...


----------



## eldhand (Sep 15, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> heres the user bars again
> these ones wont die, here
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually, he purchased a domain and either this is a subdomain (you could have .DStemp.com if you wanted)
Or this is from a free provider who have ads and traffic from it.


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey guys, no need to thank me. It's free, and it has no ads, but as I said, the name is long. I will reveal the website name soon.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 15, 2008)

Doctor Luigi said:
			
		

> Hey guys, no need to thank me. It's free, and it has no ads, but as I said, the name is long. I will reveal the website name soon.




Ohh ok, well I still think we need to thank you since you thought about us, and we don't even know who you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 16, 2008)

I've posted before in this forum, Brian117. In fact, I have a storyline position and have sent Vishi storyline (in PMs). I'll reveal the name soon, after I finish with the site.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah ok sorry, haven't noticed. o.o.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 16, 2008)

hey,

every1 i am un-baned now lol

and will reply to all ur questions ..and will post a uptade of were we are..


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 16, 2008)

Look everybody. I am quitting this project.

After a recent discussion with Vishi on MSN, I was apparently not good enough for him. I was working on the menu for this project, worked my ass off on it, and Vishi replies back to me with this,



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> VISHISOFISHI says:
> let me put it straight to ya..ur menu isnt that gr8 i can make a better one in about 20mins...u asked for it now take it...fare out man..come on its not this serious..



It is serious when it comes to me getting my hopes up, actually wanting to do something good for people, and get re-paid by this. After working on my menu for about 3-4 days.

I just thought my first time as a helper for a homebrew, I would get treated nicely.

Well, this is goodbye people who are expecting this homebrew. Vishi has told me all his plans for the project, and by the way he's working, it'll take him forever to release it. He told me not to tell you this but, He said to expect a beta or a 0.1 in the last week of September. And there WILL be minigames included in the project.

EDIT: Oh and Rowan...you win ok? I know you've been competing with me since we talked on MSN about my menu. But you win ok? So grow up and stop being competitive. 

Enjoy Rowans menu everyone. Hope you enjoy it. 

Just remember that I was the first to make Vishi his menu. So hopefully, if anyone cares, you will all think of me that got this project started.

Even if my name isn't in the credits. Just think of me. So I'll have something to enjoy while I get over this hurtful feeling.

EDIT ONCE AGAIN: For those who think I'm making such a big deal out of nothing, there is more to our conversations.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok every1 i need a name change..any serious..as this is coppy righted i guess..

and ya Brian117 quits the team.. because he thinks i dont like his menu design..lol

*Posts merged*

lol happy now Brian117 telling every1 the plans ..well i dont think anyone cares..lol
and he didnt show everthing he said in the msn chat and if u wana know pm me and i will send to u

but i dont really care as i got rowanchap a gr8 menu designer on my side..and the menu Brian1178 says took him "3-5 days" is just 5 proper 256 by 192 images with 3 tunnels on em.. and says please chose a tunnel..

and I DID NOT MAKE HIM QUIT..HE JUST TOOK IT TOOO SERIOUSLY WHEN HE THOUGHT I HACKED IN METROID ..LOL whats that gota do with the project??

just to clear that..

he is making me look bad by saying bulshit and yes i am planing to release it by end of this month...

I NEED TESTERS..ANYONE??

*and dont worry Brian117 i will defenitaly put ur name in the credits for atleast trying ..

but its a bad thing  u quit for somfing this little..and made up bullshit*


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI, don't double post.

And if you guys have problems with each other take it up via PM.
I'm going to stop a flame war before it starts. 

Back on subject now, I guess.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 16, 2008)

And back to topic..

Doctor Luigi can u atleast send me the link of the website.?

thanks a lot tho..

and can eldhand send me the proper version of his story

*Posts merged*



			
				JPH said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI, don't double post.
> 
> And if you guys have problems with each other take it up via PM.
> I'm going to stop a flame war before it starts.
> ...



ok i am sorry, its just that if i edit somefing it takes ages to load for some reason


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Sep 16, 2008)

i'll test it, if u dont have people doing so already


----------



## Costello (Sep 16, 2008)

so er, no offense but when do we get to see a screenshot of your game?
you said you'd have a demo ready within a week, it's been 17 days since you started this topic now.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 16, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> so er, no offense but when do we get to see a screenshot of your game?
> you said you'd have a demo ready within a week, it's been 17 days since you started this topic now.




ya i am sorry about that , its just that i went on holiday and got sick in am still a little..and i dont take this as a excuse but ya..
i will surely realease by end of this month..

sorry for the delay guys..





*
OK WE NEED TO CHANGE THE NAME OF THE GAME(PLEASE KEEP IT SERIOUS NO MOCKING..)
*
THANKS


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 16, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND YOU NEED TO CHANGE THE SPRITES AND BACKGROUND.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 16, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na i dont


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

I eagerly await this...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have name ideas or a theme for people to come up with ideas?


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 16, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na you do. you don't know what nintendo will do to you. you are just lucky super mario isn't made by Blizzard.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> I eagerly await this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok.......i got em done


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 16, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> and the menu Brian1178 says took him "3-5 days" is just 5 proper 256 by 192 images with 3 tunnels on em.. and says please chose a tunnel..



Wow, I like it!


----------



## ackers (Sep 16, 2008)

Name suggestions:

Brand New Super Mario Bros.
Brew Super Mario Bros.

Can't think of any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with your project. I might be able to help with the music... I say might. What theme should I base the music on? Eg. desert, tropical etc.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 16, 2008)

EDIT: Double post sorry.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 16, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Ok every1 i need a name change..any serious..as this is coppy righted i guess..
> 
> and ya Brian117 quits the team.. because he thinks i dont like his menu design..lol
> 
> ...




Not that I AM one. But I have a couple of gay friends, nice ones. And I can't deal with homophobics.

As for you saying that "I thought you didn't like my menus", you practically said you didn't like them. So cut your act and stop trying to change your words.

Oh and also, as for you making fun of me saying it took me 3-5 days for my background. Try zooming up on the tunnels and the stars in paint or something, magnify 8x. You will see I carefully made the sprites with the right effect and pixels. 

Wow..my first time working for a homebrewer, and this is what happeneds...Can someone point me in the right direction of a mature 18+ year old that gives real advice and answers questions legitimate? Because obviously 15 year olds don't do their work properly.

I have our MSN conversation saved. For those who want to see his real side...and his bad typos also. Very hard to read.

And, honestly, I would deal with this another way. But talking to him on MSN get's nowhere.

And ALSOOOOOOO, As for you saying no one cares about me posting and updates..uhm, well they do. What kind of programmer are you if you don't release any news and wants to keep it private?


^ This post was not to get revenge.

EDIT: And Vishi, if you decide to straighten up, Maybe I'll consider coming back.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

OK so your leaving cause he called u a fag and you called ME immature for winning "the war" god grow up i'm only 13 and even i can tell u to be a little more mature (¬_¬)


oh and by the way p0wned


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok guys, I don't want to be in the war or anything, just stop fighting guys. How are we going to progress anywhere when we're in a civil war?

On topic:
I have revealed the new site for the NSMB 2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please bear with the long name:
nsmbtwo.googlepages.com
It has news on the front page, the team on another page, and the game info on another page. The links are in the sidebar, along with a link to this thread.
Should I add/edit anything guys? Like it?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

you should involve my userbars in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also 
put my name above brians 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(just a joke there brian)


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 16, 2008)

Where would I put your user bars, Rowanchap?
I guess I'll put it a new section. Would be nice enough to give me the exact website that should go into a sig? For example, I want to say "Copy and paste this into your sig!"


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

ill pm u html codes and img codes


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> Name suggestions:
> 
> Brand New Super Mario Bros.
> Brew Super Mario Bros.
> ...


i like brew super mario brothers sound witty anyone else??


----------



## redviper (Sep 16, 2008)

You can't use "Super Mario" in the name. It's a worldwide registered trademark and Nintendo will probably shut the project down quicker than you can think of.


----------



## SkyintheSea (Sep 16, 2008)

So whats good with this project so far? I don't see any progress so far.. all I see is chit chat and a couple of sprites. When are the real programmers going to start creating the magic?


----------



## redviper (Sep 16, 2008)

I doubt it will ever happen


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 16, 2008)

SkyintheSea said:
			
		

> So whats good with this project so far? I don't see any progress so far.. all I see is chit chat and a couple of sprites. When are the real programmers going to start creating the magic?


Haven't you seen the amazing banners you can add to your sig?

I like how there are six story guys. Hilarious. Actually thought of contributing to this project but it's not even at the mock-up screenshot stage. VISHI SO FISHI is not really updating the OP with any progress so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

i have made the menus so yes this is going to happen just not for a while....


----------



## SkyintheSea (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha, yeah nice sigs. This project is more like 14 pages of chit chat and flaming. Sorry, but you guys actually got my hopes up for a NSMB2. Until then i'll stay away from this discussion, until a playable beta is released.


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Sep 16, 2008)

maybe someone wit 1337 skills should help them out? lol

i am interested in NSMB2 also...however i feel they are spending more time playin MPH and the flame wars between vishi and brian are unnecessary ....lol


----------



## wiki (Sep 16, 2008)

hahaha geez. No offence, but this project's ambition is too much for the team members. Team leader has no leadership skills and overestimates his abilities.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 16, 2008)

Yo VISHI SO FISHI

I feel bad so i am donating this remix i pulled out of my ass to the project. No need to credit me and have a blast doods.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 16, 2008)

wiki said:
			
		

> hahaha geez. No offence, but this project's ambition is too much for the team members. Team leader has no leadership skills and overestimates his abilities.


Negative Nancy


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 16, 2008)

Yo VISHI SO FISHI

Here is another crap remix for da game have fun with it. No credit needed
I still think this project is a joke even though I am contributing. That doesn't mean it can't be fun.


Will it be open-source VISHI?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 16, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Yo VISHI SO FISHI
> 
> Here is another crap remix for da game have fun with it. No credit needed
> I still think this project is a joke even though I am contributing. That doesn't mean it can't be fun.
> ...


Lol, This is why you got unbanned.
YOU ROCK!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HEY MAN U SAID UR SELF U WANA QUIT, now unless u say sorry to everyone  NEVER ever comeback

AND I CAN REPLY TO ALL UR BULLSHIT BUT I WONT AS I DONT WANA START A FLAME WAR..

and if u really wana discuss come one MSN..


*And I thought this would happen that people thinking that ima fraud and just playing games..lol

but its not like this guys, i will surley do the game by last week of this month..and if u read posts before i ahve said that iwas on a holiday and got sick and still am and eventhough its not a excuse  i am still working, and this Brian dood wasted more time, now i gota program the new menu..!*


----------



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm going to let you guys run with the project.
Any comments that may be negative against each other, I'll probably pass as you guys are working as a team and this is sort of a workstation place.

If a comment offends you, however, PM me or report the post and I'll take care of it.

-JP


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 17, 2008)

Grow up duder.

Chill out and make a video game.
e: i have submitted materials so this is game dev talk you see.

What did you think of those mp3s, OP?

Also Antoligy I wasn't banned. =P


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

I think i got the name-

"Super Brothers"
or
"Super Bros"

but i still havent got the names for the characters..


and one of my school friends might be making a little 1st cutscene for the game..(it still a maybe that he will finish it by 1st release, as he is having NCEA Exams..)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Man, VISHI,  you have Heran Bago at your side!! If you mess this up, you're really lost case.....The guy is a hack master (if you didn't know, he has quite a few game hacks, very good and some of them very popular)..

So stop arguing and soap opera here!, and get your hands dirty with programming....You have quite a support here, although I really can't see why..

EDIT: and Heran Bago, the first one is especially good!! I really like it, if I may, I'll use it for personal reasons......listening..


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 17, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> What did you think of those mp3s, OP?
> 
> Also Antoligy I wasn't banned. =P


Quoting cuz you want my musics or not? =P


----------



## Zanonymous (Sep 17, 2008)

I may be able to help with stage making/the graphics for them, but I don't have a PC so all I could do is make graphics with Photoshop or something. Do you have a strict plan in mind, ie. the number of levels, difficulty, types of levels/worlds, ect?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Zanonymous said:
			
		

> I may be able to help with stage making/the graphics for them, but I don't have a PC so all I could do is make graphics with Photoshop or something. Do you have a strict plan in mind, ie. the number of levels, difficulty, types of levels/worlds, ect?



thanks a lot , well i havent planed strictly but its just that i am trna concentrate on the 1st release..

and i will need your help in doin the sprites a bit...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

VISHI, you don't see Heran Bago asking you a question, or are you ignoring him?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What did you think of those mp3s, OP?



I really can't take you for serious....you act so strange!


----------



## VividBlack (Sep 17, 2008)

How is it possible for so many frauds like this to lead people on week after week?

VISHI SO FISHI appears to be incompetent at leading a team, let alone taking the helm of a project like this.

I'm awaiting another delay and excuse at the deadline. For once, prove me wrong.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 17, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> I think i got the name-
> 
> "Super Brothers"
> or
> ...



1st Thing.. this seems to be going no where fast (sorry!!)
2nd Thing.. if this is real maybe work on a better name, those two sorta suck (no offence!!) "The Lost World Of The Super Bros." would sound a bit better (maybe change Super Bros. to Immortal, Heroic or even Shapeshifter Bros. or be a bit of a comic and go with The Less Famous Italian Bros.) just ideas to get your head running to be a bit more original.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

VividBlack said:
			
		

> How is it possible for so many frauds like this to lead people on week after week?
> 
> VISHI SO FISHI appears to be incompetent at leading a team, let alone taking the helm of a project like this.
> 
> I'm awaiting another delay and excuse at the deadline. For once, prove me wrong.



Stop the hatin bro...if u havent got any thing good to say..just loog of and leave this thread..thanks
and if i were a fraud which i am not i wouldnt be bloody wasting all my time writing and making stuff


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> VISHI, you don't see Heran Bago asking you a question, or are you ignoring him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol opps..

i like em thanks a lot

but i already had them from here 
did ya get em from here too?

and i just didnt give screenshots yet as i dont wana give our project away...

*--UPTADE---

Menu and all the stuff related to menu is done..
Splash screens etc are done... 
New names for some characters and story is done..
The Stage part of the 1st beta is done..and i have added jump scrolling some enimes and have got the stuff sorted for touch input...(AS THIS GAME IS GONA HAVE A LOT OF TOUCH USE)..thought i should change some stuff from the 1st game..

Minigames will not be put in the 1st release..

MY good friend is making a cutscene for the starting of the story..we might be able to squeeze it in the 1st release and not sure if he will be done by the time..as he has EXAMS..

Thanks..*


----------



## Noitora (Sep 17, 2008)

why don't you show us a screenshot since you have already made many things?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> why don't you show us a screenshot since you have already made many things?



ok ...but i have my reasons tho..

ok which screen u wana see..


----------



## Noitora (Sep 17, 2008)

"the stage part of the 1st beta"


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 17, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. The MP3s I linked on the last page were piano remixes I did. I thought you'd want remixes rather than just using the original tracks. If you're not using new music, why even bother with new graphics and a new title (lol)?

I want to see a screen of 1 - 1 and the world map. Title too?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> "the stage part of the 1st beta"


will post soon...

this is only a little part if the stage 1-1 of the olden story but now that me and doctor luigi have almost made a new story the game starts outside...so this is just to give u an idea of the graphics etc..and the mario and yoshi sprite used in this , i cat use it as i have a custom one  which i will change around a bit and because this is coppyrighted.*.I know the yoshi and mario sprite is crap so i have found a great 3d one and will use that..
*
and the screens with the new sprites and pic will come soon...

THE menu pics are not out today but 2marow as Rowanchap will be editing them and making it look better and* i will send Heran Bago a .nds file of what has been done yet..*






A bit font change is being done as i write this..





A part of the splash screen and ignore the shit written on top as i was felling a bit coky lol





And Menu comes soon as soon as Rowanchap finishes the editing..


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice pics VISHI,this game looks really good! By the way, you spelled the website name wrong in your 1st post. It should be nsmbtwo, not nsmb2.

*nsmbtwo.googlepages.com* has received some _major_ updates!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What has been added: 
A poll on the front page. Please vote and comment!
The music page with Heran Bago's remixes, and two other remixes I like that I found.
The Help Us Advertise page, with Rowanchap's userbars and their codes.
The Team page is also updated.

Tell me what you think guys!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Doctor Luigi said:
			
		

> Nice pics VISHI,this game looks really good! By the way, you spelled the website name wrong in your 1st post. It should be nsmbtwo, not nsmb2.
> 
> *nsmbtwo.googlepages.com* has received some _major_ updates!
> 
> ...



yep thanks lol

i changed it

and thanks a lot for the work ur doing man


----------



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

Can a brotha get a screenshot of the game?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Can a brotha get a screenshot of the game?



the page before this....


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 17, 2008)

No problem VISHI. It's kinda fun maintaining a website and seeing it grow...
I also updated the team page. 
Did you like those other two remixes on the Music page?

Who submitted those other two votes? Just want to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Doctor Luigi said:
			
		

> No problem VISHI. It's kinda fun maintaining a website and seeing it grow...
> I also updated the team page.
> Did you like those other two remixes on the Music page?
> 
> ...




1 of them was mine


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah I know, I submitted one (No) and you submitted one (Change to...). I saw your comment. Theres 1 yes, 2 nos, and 2 change tos... but only one comment. 
Did you like the remixes VISHI? On the music page, the other two I found?


----------



## SkyintheSea (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice updates hope you guys update the Mario graphics to 3D like NSMB.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

SkyintheSea said:
			
		

> Nice updates hope you guys update the Mario graphics to 3D like NSMB.



yup working on it right now 

coe on rowan send me the menu..lol


----------



## Private|Par (Sep 17, 2008)

The infighting on this thread has been some of the most hilarious I've seen. I have to say I'm looking forward to this homebrew, but I'm more looking forward to the hate, rage and disappointment we'll see in this thread when the first version comes out. Just a prediction, people.

Keep up the good work, guys, it seems like you're working... I guess.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

whooho yay, i got a new dslite now ! yay..


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 17, 2008)

a mixture of sprites from different mario games. Not only that it doesn't seem to fit - Some doesn't even blend.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe it'll make the game  even better.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to ask you, why punk gamer, and the logo of a dude with spikes and that strange high-tech sunglases with the GBAtemp-a-like earphones?
I'm just curious, are you a punk, or where's the  connection!!

And just to say, I'm cheering for the first version to come out by the end of the month too, go go!! I hope you'll get it trough..

EDIT: psycoblaster, let him be, all facts about this game are hilarious, I really wonder how it'll look in the end....Could you maybe help him with some graphics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're good with it..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maybe it'll make the game  even better..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




psycoblaster..the graphics are all from the same game.......
and i will not be using these graphics as this was the plan earlier......and why is everything so hilarious i dont find it "hilarious"..

and i am hell not a punk....i thought it looked cool..lol thats why


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

p.s. im on gmt so i am in school when you are online

p.p.s. menus are done i made them once i came home from school


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 17, 2008)

looking gd! cannot wait 4 the beta


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 17, 2008)

*nsmbtwo.googlepages.com* has received even more _major_ updates! What has been added:
The Images page, this page has the three pictures released before and will have any new ones that come out.
The Guestbook page, you can now comment on my website about the game or the website itself! Enjoy!
Tell me what you think guys.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

like the way Brian 117 is put on smallest text possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




p.s. everyone on the team i have set up a new photobucket group for nsmb2 graphics
www.photobucket.com/nsmb2
pm me for the password (if you are on the team)


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 17, 2008)

goodjob!  that looks awesome so far can't wait


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> psycoblaster..the graphics are all from the same game.......
> and i will not be using these graphics as this was the plan earlier......and why is everything so hilarious i dont find it "hilarious"..
> 
> and i am* hell not a punk*....i thought it looked cool..lol thats why


Something wrong with being a punk?! You hate punks??

And I think it's pretty hilarious how this thread has more flames and fights than info and developing of the game..
Plus, the whole beginning of the project was completely wrong..with idea to use copyrighted name/music/graphics, but I'm really interested in the outcome..

I do hope you manage to pull something out..


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 18, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> like the way Brian 117 is put on smallest text possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why are you guys so fucked up to him all he was doing was helping this homebrew 
which i doubt will even be pulled off.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 18, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes rowanchap , pls cna u stop talking about Brian now , he did help us tho...but its a shame he walked out..
forget himm..

and concentrate .

by the way love ur menu u sent me


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Something wrong with being a punk?! You hate punks??
> 
> And I think it's pretty hilarious how this thread has more flames and fights than info and developing of the game..
> Plus, the whole beginning of the project was completely wrong..with idea to use copyrighted name/music/graphics, but I'm really interested in the outcome..
> ...



Na bro i dont hate punks , i think they are cool sometime actually..but na i am no a punk but i se u r from ur blog...

..ur hair style looks cool btw


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 18, 2008)

New update to *nsmbtwo.googlepages.com*. Even though I already have a guestbook, why not a _whole forum_? Check it out at the website (link is in sig).


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 18, 2008)

Doctor Luigi said:
			
		

> *nsmbtwo.googlepages.com* has received even more _major_ updates! What has been added:
> The Images page, this page has the three pictures released before and will have any new ones that come out.
> The Guestbook page, you can now comment on my website about the game or the website itself! Enjoy!
> Tell me what you think guys.


Oooh!
Googlepages!
thats very good.

makes the homebrew look very professional and makes you want to download it,.

And the blog isn't full of shit!

Oh, and I like the free poll from bravenet!

Nice how you made no actual coding in there, just used WYSIWYG editing tools (free)

[/sarcasm]

the site is crap basicly, put together using 10 mins and a HTML editor (like microsoft word, but slightly better)
and you managed to breach the GNU! I WOULD report the site.
Read my comment.
You suck at site design. Yes, I made my site with a template. But at least with PHP you can't do it WYSIWYG editors so you can see that I actually spent time on it.
I had made this project a site, and WAS gonna give it to you.
Then I saw this losers site, how you were happy with it and thought, 
"why bother spanding 7 hours on a flash website. Even a 2 year-old could have put that together, and they are worshipping it."
I'll post some screens later, but will most likely be using the site for PokeDexDS with a few modifications. At least we have order in there.



(to VISHI: this loser put together a crap site in 10 mins. And is making a story where bowser kidnaps peach AGAIN. thats another 10 mins. So for 20 mins in total, he egts mentioned on the credits. That is crap.
I spent 7 hours on flash, and made a mario themed site. subdomain on SMB2.dstemp.com, than I uploaded it, and deleted it as its too good if this current site is your standard. Don't put his name on, at least everyone else spent time on this project. Which HAD _promise_)


----------



## Rowan (Sep 18, 2008)

antoligy calm down we don't want a flaming war(again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ive spent ages doing menu design in all probably 5 hours but yh i'm not complaining about him
but i do think you could make a better web page than him u r awsome-a-saurus-rex


----------



## DSGameMaker (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, Antoligy,

Stop giving VISHI grief. He used Google Pages because it is the quickest way without coding to make a quality site. Compare that to freewebs, and you really do have something remarkable.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes, I made my site with a template.


Kinda defeats the purpose of your flame.

As for responding to the actual topic, I am amazed to see this taking off now (thought the attention would be quite small). I'm the developer of DSGM btw if anyone didn't know, and I will help the team wherever/whenever I can.


Regards
James


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 18, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This isn't going to be a hate comment, but Vishi, you're not blocked on MSN. So get on sometime we can can discuss things.

But I wanted to say, you stole my idea of the main menu. You used my tunnels, but changed them around. My SAME exact tunnels, but you just glopped blue paint on the green areas...So that's basically stealing my menu.

Here are my main menu images I've made, decide weather or not he stole my tunnel ideas:















Pfft, and he says he can make a better one in less than 20 minuets...YEAH BECAUSE YOU STOLE MY SPRITES. I'd like to see you make your own tunnel.

EDIT: And I did not walk out on you. I'm still here aren't I?


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 18, 2008)

its not a tunnel its a pipe


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 18, 2008)

And the difference of words is?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, I really like Brians menu, looks very nice..And it does look like that menu you posted VISHI is a ripoff Brians pipe menu..hmmmmm..

And Antoligy, damn you're nasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was really flaming comment.....But I can't say I disagree..
Put up that page you made, to check it out, then you can take it down again


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 18, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Here are my main menu images I've made, decide weather or not he stole my tunnel ideas:



OMG! THIS MENU ROCKS!!!! 
Is it on the touch screen or top screen? What's on the top/touch screen then?


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey uh menu creators, i think it would be better, if mario would beo n the left side (Instead of stars), and the tunnels attacted to the right side, so that when you click a tunnel, mario would walk in, you would hear the noise, the screen goes black, and then loads whatever. Also, on the topscreen i think should be something like in tetris DS, where it would play a little clip of like mario running around on the NES stages or something.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 18, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, it WAS going to be on the touch screen, it was going to be touchable, or using the dpad via Vishis programming. But whatever, it's long gone now. I just wanted to point out he stole my idea.


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Sep 18, 2008)

that menu is sweet though......VISHI reinstate Brain RIGHT NAO!

lol, but in all honesty you 2 should work out your "problem"...


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 18, 2008)

Like I said in my previous post, he isn't blocked on MSN. So if he signs on, then I will discuss things.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 19, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na man the only tunnel thing i used urs for was in the "touch to screen", as ur name is still in the credits so i thought atleast use something, and for the menu, i didnt say i didnt like urs, i said that why dont u work with rowanchap to make together a great one but u got pissed of that i wanted u to work with him, well we can discuss about it but i like rowanchaps menu tooo alot...

so i am probably going to use his one until we talk, and rowanchap is defeneatly being used and if we get things sorted between us then* ,u and rowan can work together*...

thanks..

-Vishi so fishi




(to VISHI: this loser put together a crap site in 10 mins. And is making a story where bowser kidnaps peach AGAIN. thats another 10 mins. So for 20 mins in total, he egts mentioned on the credits. That is crap.
I spent 7 hours on flash, and made a mario themed site. subdomain on SMB2.dstemp.com, than I uploaded it, and deleted it as its too good if this current site is your standard. Don't put his name on, at least everyone else spent time on this project. Which HAD _promise_)


Na man dont be so hating bro, but i do think his name deserves as the story he did (i know wasnt great) but thats how i got a little idea of making a story myself, and i have made the main plot of it, the site he made good man , as long as its working and doing okay , its all good.....BUT U DIDNT TELL ME U WERE GOING TO MAKE A SITE..! as i know u have expreince..oh well thanks a super lot for making one, and can u put it up again to see??

But Doctor Luigi i like what u have done..thanks


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 19, 2008)

Guys i am having a bit of difficulty here...

can someone help me get a sprite sheet with mario on top of yoshi (ie mario riding yoshi) and preferabbably 3d if not 2d is great too..i have one but not so great..

thanks a lot guys..


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont htink there is a 3d one


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> na man the only tunnel thing i used urs for was in the "touch to screen", as ur name is still in the credits so i thought atleast use something, and for the menu, i didnt say i didnt like urs, i said that why dont u work with rowanchap to make together a great one but u got pissed of that i wanted u to work with him, well we can discuss about it but i like rowanchaps menu tooo alot...
> 
> so i am probably going to use his one until we talk, and rowanchap is defeneatly being used and if we get things sorted between us then* ,u and rowan can work together*...
> 
> ...




Why would I work with someone that competed against me? I still don't understand why you selected two menu designers. Even though I was the first to make it. I even made 4 fucking sets of menu for you to look over.

I just wanted to congratulate Rowan for winning and getting selected. Silly me, I actually had a thought I would get picked since I was most corporate. But ah well, that's an example how life is these days. I better get used to it before it happens to every single human.

So Rowan, if you're reading this. Congrats ^^, extremely happy for you. I know how good it feels to be accomplished with making something that thousands of people will see. I guess my chance at fame hasn't come yet. This was probably just a test, who knows. But your time has come. So cherish it. I hope to see more things from you.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 19, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bro i have told 2 times before if u wana discuss, discuss on MSN..not up here!!
we dont wana start a flaming war pls..

i will report next time


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 19, 2008)

These are some Rowanchaps menu desigins...and it says an "S" on marios hat as or brothers in this game are call "Super brothers"


just want to get some coments.. thanks..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't want to sound like an ass, but it loos kinda to colorful...Colors are way to "bright" it pokes my eyes..

Icons are OK, but the background should be more colorful, more "alive" and select buttons should be of the same color, and not too bright, to blend nicely with the whole ideao of the menu, but to stick out so you know it's a button..

I hope you get what am I talking about!

EDIT:








I think it's VERY clear which one is better here..I'm not cheering for anybody, just pointing facts out there..

First one looks really nice, kinda professional, while the other one looks like done in paint..It doesn't even have same spacing between first and second button, and second and third.....You should work on that too..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound like an ass, but it loos kinda to colorful...Colors are way to "bright" it pokes my eyes..
> 
> Icons are OK, but the background should be more colorful, more "alive" and select buttons should be of the same color, and not too bright, to blend nicely with the whole ideao of the menu, but to stick out so you know it's a button..
> 
> ...



Ok thanks a lot..

so i am using rowanchaps menu untill Brian117 sorts thing out...


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

Both menus look like they were made in paint.
I agree Brian's is better, could be improved, rowan's could also be improved, and yes it is way too bright.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

No problem, I'm waiting to see what will you come up with...so I guess I could be at least little help here..

The second menu isn't that bad, but it need lots of work to make it better!


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Actually, I really like Brians menu, looks very nice..And it does look like that menu you posted VISHI is a ripoff Brians pipe menu..hmmmmm..
> 
> And Antoligy, damn you're nasty
> 
> ...



yeah i agree,
but brain's menu has that big mario behind, looks crap, he should have deleted that mario (this should been on top screen) and put mini marios running(playing around) on the pipe.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 19, 2008)

heres some more stuff i updated (probly wont be in first 1)













Please say what else is wrong with it i will fix by 2nd beta


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, it is better than previous, and colors are now better because they are not so bright, but you should still work on it..
In the second picture you posted, shadow effect is way lighter on Adventure and darker on other two choices, and you should be careful that shadow from one button doesn't go over the button below, but make it go under..


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 19, 2008)

Vishi told me to make up a decision on if I want to come back and work, or compete against Rowan..

My choice is obviously clear.

I'm out. 

Vishi, why would you even allowing something as low as competing on a fun and friendly game? I'm lost here...

Thanks to those who liked my menu. My menu was only a beta also. I would of done better. Like as someone said, take out that mario. I practically was going to do that, and change the pipes around in future versions.

If anyone knows anyone that has any open opportunities on any homebrew game graphics, tell them to come contact me.
I'm looking for a new job. Make sure the author is above 15.

Good luck with this project Vishi, hope it succeeds!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 20, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Vishi told me to make up a decision on if I want to come back and work, or compete against Rowan..
> 
> My choice is obviously clear.
> 
> ...



cool..thanks for making up ur mind and now i can finaly concentrate..

thanks
ur name still goes in credits as u atleast tried..


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 20, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> heres some more stuff i updated (probly wont be in first 1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice this look goood


----------



## Gore (Sep 20, 2008)

The black outlines on the menu are choppy.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 20, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> The black outlines on the menu are choppy.


yeah i see what you mean but still GOOD JOB


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok , guys

i had run into some trouble yesterday, with collision maps for the 1st stage, even though i had made a good one myself..but There was something gone wrong in my devkitarm and Palib. and which also effected other things..the main thing was tha ti kept getting a error with palib and DSGM when trying to compile a collision map.But i have been working a lot to solve this , and now i have solved this , i just had the enviroments set up wrong, lol,,so i edited them in properties..and now back on track, good news i have got a new version of things and now can add more functions, and video will soon be avaliable.

--The Menu---
the menu is still to be programed again, i had finalised it on Brians before we had the problems, but now i had to re-program the menu's 3 times! and now this is going to be the fourth! so that makes us lose a bit of time..sorry..

AND I LIKE WHAT U HAVE DONE ROWAN, can u please get rid of the choppy lines, so i can do a final version of the menu for the BEta...

thanks--

---Minigames--
ok for the 1st version i have some ideas , and will put atleast 1 in-*(A painting app kinda ish..with different colours to choose from)

-Vishi so fishi


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 20, 2008)

Menu is good enough for now, at least as a place holder. Seems like a little details and it'd be rad. 
There are more important things to work on now though~

e: Also, posted in your legal advice thread:


Spoiler






			
				Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Nintendo actually doesn't own the copyright to "Mario." It's too generic of a name.
> 
> This is a fangame, so using most of that stuff is all pretty fine. You wouldn't be the first person to make, or even complete a Mario fangame. If Nintendo wrote you a C&D, you'd be the first person to get one!  So you'll get some attention either way.
> Nintendo wouldn't jump from no action to legal charges, their PR isn't that bad. The next step is C&D letters, which they haven't even started with.
> ...





*Read it.*


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 20, 2008)

vishi
did you make the AI for the enemies?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 20, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> vishi
> did you make the AI for the enemies?



Yes for some ..thought someone was gona ask that..


----------



## Rowan (Sep 20, 2008)

i need a critic for my menu designs once i do them anyone want to

p.s. if this is all right with you vishi i will give them the password to our photobucket


----------



## Rowan (Sep 20, 2008)

this all right made them less choppy???


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 20, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> this all right made them less choppy???


yea this look even better good job


----------



## Rowan (Sep 20, 2008)

here are some tiles i found


----------



## Rowan (Sep 20, 2008)

doctor luigi here is the banner


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 20, 2008)

Keep up, Good work guys


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 21, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> here are some tiles i found



thanks , i had got those already lol..

thanks a super duepr super lot for the banner


----------



## Noitora (Sep 21, 2008)

the banner is actually a little misleading, it should display graphics/screenshots of your game not the real New.Super Mario Bros.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 21, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> the banner is actually a little misleading, it should display graphics/screenshots of your game not the real New.Super Mario Bros.



ya thats what i though , but right now we dont have enogh time, but soon a s the 1st beta comes out everything will be changed..

thakns


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

we dont have them yet its temporary





missed out green mushrm


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks rowanchap for your banner. The front page looks way better, trust me. The banner and the whole new style made it look a lot better. Check it out! By the way, those who hated the long website name can just type in *nsmb2.co.nr* or the other one.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 21, 2008)

GUYS,

just to let u all know that there will be no work done on this project for 2 days as i am going to learn a lot more palib with Visual C++ Express, so i can make the game completly with palib etc...as DSGM Gives me too many bugs..

so thanks for your coparation , i am only doing this so we can make a great product..


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

doctor luigi if possible you should make the bar transparent / same colour as background


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> GUYS,
> 
> just to let u all know that there will be no work done on this project for 2 days as i am going to learn a lot more palib with Visual C++ Express, so i can make the game completly with palib etc...as DSGM Gives me too many bugs..
> 
> so thanks for your coparation , i am only doing this so we can make a great product..



u should have started making a small easy game first like tetris or pong (learn about dsgm)
then a big difficult game like Mario. in dsgm 1.0 u cant do lots of stuff.

p.s
u wont be able to study palib in 2 days


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

yes he will he is a god


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 21, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya i made loads but still didnt release them and i practised lots of actions , before//


----------



## imz (Sep 21, 2008)

you should enter this in the next homebrew bounty, I think you can win


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 22, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> you should enter this in the next homebrew bounty, I think you can win


yeah you should can wait for the demo


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks for the support,

um can someone write "Super Brothers" in the font that has been used in super mario bros font?

and i have found the name,


*"Super Brothers"*​Find for the Dark Egg​


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 22, 2008)

That's not really valid English. "The Search for the Dark Egg" is a sensical (if cliche) English sentence.


----------



## stephenophof (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you need any translators?
I can translate the game to Dutch, if you want.


----------



## Raika (Sep 22, 2008)

hey just a suggestion for the game title " Mega Moustacho Mateys" or "Misters of Mystery"


----------



## eldhand (Sep 22, 2008)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> That's not really valid English. "The Search for the Dark Egg" is a sensical (if cliche) English sentence.




Sound much better


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2008)

btw there is no font i can find for new super mario bros


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 22, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> hey just a suggestion for the game title " Mega Moustacho Mateys" or "Misters of Mystery"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try this font
http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/Super_Mario_Bros..htm


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 22, 2008)

Guys, just make the game, and release a beta, then add a name+splashscreens later!


----------



## Sstew (Sep 22, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Guys, just make the game, and release a beta, then add a name+splashscreens later!



Not trying to be rude, but Antoligy" is right. I'd rather have a great game, then some really nice splash screens. or menus. Plus if the game is a success you might have more people help give ideas for the game, plus help design splashscreens ect.

That being said a demo would be great.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 22, 2008)

I think they try to do this the right way. Please take your time and do it right guys, because I can't stand playing a game that TOTALLY feels like homebrew.


----------



## VividBlack (Sep 23, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> you should enter this in the next homebrew bounty, I think you can win



I'd really rather a completely original endeavor win than a pile of gathered sprites and cloned gameplay.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 23, 2008)

now  i have bought another dslite to test multiplaye..


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 23, 2008)

Woot! Multiplayer! Now Wi-Fi would be just plain awesome...
By the way, new poll on my website. Link in sig.


----------



## eldhand (Sep 23, 2008)

How's the multiplay  going?

Just a question, what are we gonna to do on multi play. Please don't say that it will be just mini games.


----------



## ackers (Sep 23, 2008)

you bought another ds just to test the multiplayer?? damn that's what you call devotion.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

this alright?


----------



## redviper (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't like it at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remove the shadow and highlights and try to align the letters more wild like the SMW logo. I think it would look much better that way.

This is what I mean:




Get the font here: http://www.fontspace.com/category/mario


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 24, 2008)

i may not be much help but can i join to try and help? i have alot of free time since its school holidays for me  oh and i could test the demo for bugs and glitches if u want


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 24, 2008)

I like rowanchap's shadow on his logo and his letters, but I like how redviper stacked his letters in SMW style. 

My website has all been updated to the new style! The guestbook is actually simple and easy to use now, so check it out! It also has an avatar feature. The link is in my sig.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2008)

nice one doctor luigi you change the background to the code i gave u


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks rowanchap. Yeah, I used the color # you gave me. Thanks for that, it looks a lot better.


----------



## Sstew (Sep 24, 2008)

Can help test, or with backgrounds if needed, Lemme know. 

Sstew


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 25, 2008)

i wouldent mind testing cos i love games and it would feel great to be part of such an epic homebrew and backround i could try make backrounds but they may not be that good so just tell me when i can help


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you seriously going to name it Super Brothers? That's dumb. There's a lot of homebrew out there with the name "Mario" and Nintendo does not even have a trademark on the name "Mario."


----------



## uberusmaximus (Sep 25, 2008)

why dont you keep that game like a mario game, but make an original character?

like "awesome tortellini step-bros."  or some other generic Italian-stereotypical name. 

i don't understand why people make mario knock offs, when they can create there own characters, since they are spending so much time coding.  

wouldn't you feel better knowing you make an awesome original charactered homebrew game, oppose to a good knock off?


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 25, 2008)

uberusmaximus said:
			
		

> why dont you keep that game like a mario game, but make an original character?
> 
> like "awesome tortellini step-bros."  or some other generic Italian-stereotypical name.
> 
> ...


Most people who can sink that kind of time into programming aren't brilliant writers or character designers. The fact that it's so obviously a Mario clone could suck. Why lie about it being Mario?

Although a new Jumpman game...


----------



## redviper (Sep 25, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Are you seriously going to name it Super Brothers? That's dumb. There's a lot of homebrew out there with the name "Mario" and Nintendo does not even have a trademark on the name "Mario."



In America, Nintendo has a trademark for "Mario Bros", Super Mario Bros" and "Super Mario". In Germany, Nintendo even *has* a trademark for "Mario" and I can imagine that this applies for other countries, too. (But I already said it in this thread)

It would be very wise too be careful, because you can never know how Nintendo likes the uses of their trademarks. Remember "The Great Giana Sisters"? The publisher got sued because some level designs shared similarities with SMB (check it on Wikipedia). You can't just say many others do the same - it won't make it less illegal. So it's *not dumb* to use a different name.


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

I was under the impression that multiplayer was impossible for homebrew as of yet, only WiFi is doable.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 25, 2008)

This project is looking good.

Keep up the good work Vishi.

And seriously, if you need a tester, just contact me on MSN.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 25, 2008)

hey guys,

i had been super sick and almost had to go to the hospital (I got food poisining), that is the reason i havent talked much from the last week or so..

anyway, i am still working as much i can do with my studies and cricket practises..

here are some more screens.................(*Doctor Luigi i will give u some exclusive screens which will only be up on the website*)


----------



## Rowan (Sep 25, 2008)

vishi can i please get some of the exclusive screenshots to put into the banner i made for the website


----------



## Noitora (Sep 25, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI I see instead of learning PaLib you used an example of platform games PaLib had included.


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok I'll add these new pics to my image gallery. PM or email the exclusive pics to me VISHI. Thanks.


----------



## Orangegamer (Sep 25, 2008)

I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY THIS GAME!!!!!!!
IT LOOKS WICKED!!!!!!!
i like what people have done too
also try not to make it 2d
because the first game was 3d but a side scroller
but if u lot have some kind of program to make it that way
then forget what i said

GOOD JOB EVERYBODY!!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 25, 2008)

i have updated banner looks much nicer with new title







and heres new text i made (i like it, thought of it in school so made it)







here is one for sig






not good quality


----------



## Yugge (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice to see promotional material that contains screenshots that in no way reflects the actual ingame graphics. How about making some levels before trying to get people to play it. You know, if the gameplay is there the players will come.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 25, 2008)

here is news icon i made 
paper mario newspaper theme
yeah slight thingy ma bobby
its on the group account
p.s. its transparent so no need to worry


----------



## Sstew (Sep 25, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i have updated banner looks much nicer with new title
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome looking banner! Definitely looks better with the title in it.


----------



## VividBlack (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow... half the people on the 'team' are just hanging around waiting for their names to be slapped on the project credits (assuming this thing even gets completed), not really doing much but making sub-par banners for a game where no footage of gameplay, or proof of progress, has been shown.

This is spectacular.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, the DEMO was promised by the end of the month....

VISHI made promise few times actually....SO, just wait for few more days....

Yeah..........


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 26, 2008)

So wait whats the story line? You search for a dark egg?


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 26, 2008)

VividBlack said:
			
		

> Wow... half the people on the 'team' are just hanging around waiting for their names to be slapped on the project credits (assuming this thing even gets completed), not really doing much but making sub-par banners for a game where no footage of gameplay, or proof of progress, has been shown.
> 
> This is spectacular.



QFT.
Seems the few times i've popped in to see what's going on in this thread, all I really see are a bunch of banners.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 26, 2008)

I HAVE HAD enough of this hatin, im not gona post in this thread till i release the 1st demo now!

i will talk to the team..via pm


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 26, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI I see instead of learning PaLib you used an example of platform games PaLib had included.



NO,get ur facts right please...


----------



## Raika (Sep 26, 2008)

try this sprite vishi


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 26, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for some reasons i dont quite like the title and the way u put those names on the banner (probably make super brothers bigger, different font and centred, then write "search for the dark egg" smaller in one line. and i like the way you put mario and luigi.


----------



## rushpunk (Sep 26, 2008)

I was pretty excited about this when everyone decided to do it, but... "Search for the Dark Egg"? and whats with the old snes graphics, when i see new super mario bros 2. I guess i want to see new graphics like nsmb. My loss i guess.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry, but that post above me just pwnt you Vishi.


----------



## imz (Sep 26, 2008)

rushpunk said:
			
		

> I was pretty excited about this when everyone decided to do it, but... "Search for the Dark Egg"? and whats with the old snes graphics, when i see new super mario bros 2. I guess i want to see new graphics like nsmb. My loss i guess.



surely you can't expect that from a homebrew game, hardly any homebrew games come in 3d at all, and the ones that do mean you are limited in terms of gameplay (e.g. in sonic it has good graphics but you can't do anything!)

If this game even lives up to the standards of a snes game I will be impressed, because after all it is a one man project, NSMB had a whole team of professionals working on it, it's just incomparable


----------



## Golds (Sep 26, 2008)

I think it should be called "Super Guys: Itsa Dark Egg!"

anyways, I'd like to be a tester if you need another.
lookin good btw


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 27, 2008)

rushpunk said:
			
		

> I was pretty excited about this when everyone decided to do it, but... "Search for the Dark Egg"? and whats with the old snes graphics, when i see new super mario bros 2. I guess i want to see new graphics like nsmb. My loss i guess.



I had to answer this one....

There is a Size limit of hombrew games- which is 4mb, as the ds only has 4mb ram..but u can get around it from little tricks, but still not too much, and yes i could have made it exactly like NSMB but mate whats the point of making a whole new copy when u have a editor to edit NSMB...


----------



## Gore (Sep 27, 2008)

Thought you weren't going to post till Demo?
Just set up an IRC channel for your team and PM them the name of it.


----------



## Jerme (Sep 27, 2008)

i think you should use new super mario bros sprites

i think i might be able to make a new super mario bros sprite on a yoshi wait a litttle


----------



## imz (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's a website with plenty of Mario sprites, don't know if it's been added already:http://www.mariomayhem.com/downloads/sprites/index.php


----------



## Noitora (Sep 27, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> rushpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, no, no these are really LAME excuses, if homebrew would be limited to 4mb then normal roms would be limited to that.The only flashcarts that have size limits in homebrew are m3 sakure ant the lame AR ones.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 27, 2008)

and just because it is 3d doesn't mean it's gonna be a big file when compiled


----------



## Rowan (Sep 27, 2008)

ok then vishi we should make it 3d no excuses






still need luigi and flame mario GRR and shell mario and invincible maro.... and so on


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 27, 2008)

You do understand that giving him pictures of stuff in 3D won't help him develop a 3D engine and models, yes?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 27, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> ok then vishi we should make it 3d no excuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:
That's not 3D they're just rips of the model animations.
And I can make a game just alone without any PaLib knowledge in less time than you Vishi so Fishi.
Abandon this project, it's not worth getting people Hyped because of your stupidity.

Vishi so Fishi does this remind you of something:




oh, why, it's the platform demo that came with Palib, I have an idea I'll change the backgrounds a little and let those stupid people at gbatemp think that I actually coded this engine.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 27, 2008)

no


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> no, no, no these are really LAME excuses, if homebrew would be limited to 4mb then normal roms would be limited to that.The only flashcarts that have size limits in homebrew are m3 sakure ant the lame AR ones.


M3 Sakura isn't limited to 2 MB homebrews...Our hacked version is kinda broken and doesn't boot homebrew very well (it has shitty compatibility)..
But officially released Japan Sakura doesn't have problems with homebrew at all....Densetsu3000 has Japan  made M3 Real cart, and he tried official Sakura, everything is just fine..


----------



## Noitora (Sep 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, excuse me then, I had no knowledge of this whatsoever, but as it seems it actually makes Vishi so Fishi sound even more stupid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 27, 2008)

No problem....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually don't know nothing about game programming, but as far as my knowledge goes, homebrew doesn't have to be 4 MB limited..
But I might be wrong..

I just know that most flashcarts will be able to run homebrew bigger than 4 MB (only games that require RAM expansion will have to be less than 4 MB in size, and that is only the part that uses memory expansion, game can be big as you make it big)..

But I might be wrong..


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 27, 2008)

homebrews have the size limit of 4mb but u can get around it by using "fatint"(something like that) which allows stored graphics,sound and others files run through the microsd.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 27, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> homebrews have the size limit of 4mb but u can get around it by using "fatint"(something like that) which allows stored graphics,sound and others files run through the microsd.


Fat is actually used to load files from a certain location outside the executable file, in this case our homebrew, It's not a trick or anything and you can still run games without having external files.Which means you're wrong you can still run the homebrew no matter what the file size is.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 27, 2008)

new banner for music section 
and team section


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not trying to flame or anything,

But Vishi, where's the demo? You said at the end of this month. D;


----------



## Rowan (Sep 27, 2008)

i dont think its gonna be here by then :'(


----------



## miezu (Sep 27, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwnt


----------



## VividBlack (Sep 27, 2008)

I wouldn't blame him if he ran off. After all, hard to downplay something like this.


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Sep 27, 2008)

i cant wait for DEMO please Hurry 

--------------------------


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 27, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i know , ok i am the coder!, check if u want..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 27, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the pics i took were from the emulator!...

and if u think this then think what u want , i will prove u wrong....i dont mind criticism 

thanks- Vishi so fishi


----------



## Noitora (Sep 27, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was from the emulator too, there's a program called paint in which you can move images around and do more neat stuff like typing text, yes I know it's awesome.
Sure, go on and prove me wrong, I don't mind but I pity those who believe you if you're actually lying.Also I wouldn't mind seeing a video other than screenshots, Use hypercam or any program like that and prove me wrong.Or release a demo.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> new banner for music section
> and team section



dude nice but why did you use super smash bros brawl mario in team? why not take fro super smash bros melee or another gamecube game because that way mario will fit in with the rest of the "team" but still, awesome job!


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 28, 2008)

The website is using your banners now, rowanchap.

Regarding the Yoshi sprite, I believe there is one that looks a little bit 3Dish. It's the sprite from Yoshi Touch & Go, but I don't think it's usable because Yoshi is always carrying Baby Mario. Just wanted to share that just in case.


----------



## alex (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, I mean to mean, just "constructive criticism" okay?

Right now all I see is pictures(over sized I say) for the website in which I bet there is NO gameplay footage or screenshots,(hardly any)so I suggest you start working on it rather than waiting around. Don't expect your computer to do the game for you. Coding takes work, and agree on a team! More than one coder might be good, but in your case I bet you'll fire him/her/it the next day, because you'll say, "NO! I don't like it like that! And you cheated on Mario Kart DS! GTFO!" so I don't go doing things you can't do. Noitora is right too, anyone could at least bring a 1-1 demo by now. Right now I feel like making a Mario Bros. 4 for DS with old 8 bit graphics, but I'm too lazy, and I admit it. I don't announce things I can't do. If you can't bring a demo in don't expect people to help or support you. I thought it would be a neat game, but then of course you haven't done anything in the month(or more) you've been working one it. I like the old sprites better though, by strata8(i think...) they had a unique feel to it. Now I don't expect you toss out a new demo in the next day, but at the rate you were, and still are going, I think would have done better. I'm surprised since wazmo(guy for FretFury, not advertising) said he read up on PALib and did quite a lot in a month. What did you do? NOTHING! Even though FretFury kinda went the wrong way, he got a song in PALib like Guitar Hero, with coding it hand by hand, it worked with bugs, but what do you expect. But of course some people are smart, others aren't. And some are smart and lazy(me!) and hardly do anything. (Me again!)

Sorry but you haven't been doing enough. 26 pages of blank space I would say since there is no progression. I hope it didn't discourage you but helped you. You can do it, you just act like you can't. Almost anyone can code with some knowledge. And if put this in the next Homebrew Bounty, it better have some unique feature. Just plain Mario would be kinda stupid. And Minigames... erm... no, that wouldn't help if that's what you are thinking. We have too many minigames, on the DS already. Now if it had downloadable levels through Wi-Fi that would be phucking win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I know how hard that would be, but that would be the only chance.

Who knows, I'll go cook up some Mario in PALib and have it ready tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kidding, I'm too lazy like I said earlier... or should I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just to prove you wrong.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks man, i dont mind criticism like this, it actually helps me, but criticism like ..oh u jst got pwned fomr that comment or you are a fraud , is just sad.....let me make one thing clear if i was a fraud then i wouldnt be wasting my time talking to all of my team mates and replying to every comment...

The only reason i didnt release a vid is that  i wanted to surprise people , as u can all know that hombrew game are not huge or big so if i give it away , people just wont appriciate it ......if u know what i mean..so this made me look like i am faking around...

And i hade also got very sick and still havent fully recovered...you guys shold also think about me man..i am the only coder ....
rather then just saying "U are a Fraud or something" help me out like Doctor luigi and rowanchap are...

Today i spent my whole day trying o get devkitpro back on my comp..as i had to re-install it and the server wasnt working , so i gathered each file from different places and different people...and now i have almost finished the install...

and i wouldnt be doing this if i were a "Fraud"......

Thanks- Vishi so fishi


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 28, 2008)

Well i now that i had all the files...Palib still wont compile anything...!

Well now its just a matter of time ..till devkitpro staff finish the mantanince(cause i think thats the only reason why the speed for the updater is 0.2kb!)

can anyone else comfirm this..does this happen to you to..?


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Sep 28, 2008)

try downloading a other version of Palib?


----------



## Rowan (Sep 29, 2008)

new menus help us and images

couldn't get border on images without putting on a background

p.s. vishi get me something else to do :'(

p.p.s i made that pixl all myself


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Why are you guys only working on graphics for the website.


----------



## alex (Sep 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Why are you guys only working on graphics for the website.


I was wondering the same thing. :S


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Sep 30, 2008)

Well rowanchap doesn't really have anything else to do, which is why he asked VISHI for more work. 
I'm working on typing up a long detailed Dark Egg storyline right now.
I put up rowanchap's banners up on my website, by the way.


----------



## alex (Sep 30, 2008)

If any graphics are to be made they should be game graphics(good ones like the pipe menu)


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 30, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> If any graphics are to be made they should be game graphics(good ones like the pipe menu)



*cough* Mine? Or Vishi's ripoff one of mine? *cough*


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys, happy to announce that a video will soon be up on the website...so check..

and the game BETA should be out soon...


----------



## Raika (Sep 30, 2008)

go for it vishi and team cant wait for the demo good luck guys!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 30, 2008)

finally a nice person


----------



## Noitora (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll leave my personal opinion beside, good luck.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 1, 2008)

guestbook thing 

p.s. got any ideas for info section?


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 2, 2008)

Already pushed back twice? I doubted myself a little when assuming this was just one big scam, but now you've made me confident.

Hope everyone else realizes it just as quickly.


----------



## Dwight (Oct 2, 2008)

Can I get a link to the website?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

VividBlack said:
			
		

> Already pushed back twice? I doubted myself a little when assuming this was just one big scam, but now you've made me confident.
> 
> Hope everyone else realizes it just as quickly.
> 
> ...


[url=http://nsmbtwo.googlepages.com/]http://nsmbtwo.googlepages.com/[/url]

thanks


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

Guys,

I have just contacted Bassacegold..the great developer of Uapaint and Mario composer etc..

He is helping me out and another Great progreamer Called Eldude, so thats great!

And i have found a way around the 4mb limit of a hombrew game, 

0------The trick--------0

I will make the whole game in 2 different games or even more !

thanks


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

yay vishi


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude, can you release _anything_, video, demo, some screenshots that will do the justice.....Anything about your progress..

You really haven't give us anything....You have almost 30 pages of discussion, and no result (from what we see)......

Is it that hard to make at least a video?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

toni is right i asked in my message for a video for the website
although u never said 
i kinda get the secret thing though


----------



## Noitora (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I have just contacted Bassacegold..the great developer of Uapaint and Mario composer etc..
> 
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

lol i konw this was supposed to be a development thread but looks more like discussion one..

na this is my fuking promise , the demo will be out tomarow or day after(as soon as basssacegold helps me in 1 thing)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

OK, this is something we can hold on to!!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> na this is my fuking promise , *the demo will be out tomarow or day after*



I hope you'll solve the problem, and that we can finally see what have you been working on!!


----------



## goodboy735 (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> And i have found a way around the 4mb limit of a hombrew game,
> 
> 0------The trick--------0
> 
> ...


I have a piece of homebrew on my flashcart that comes up as a rom, even rom options come up (cheats, soft reset, etc.)
dsracing is what it is called, it's basicly a 3D tech demo. i don't remember where i got it or who it was made by.
if you can't find it anywhere i can send it to you. so if you can get yours to do that you don't have to worry about it being over 4mb.
can't wait for the first release!


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 2, 2008)

Im ready to help with music, menus or with box art! im always ready


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes! We get the demo within two days!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

is it just me vishi dr. luigi and heran baro left???


----------



## Jerme (Oct 2, 2008)

been to the website, game looks ok, what are you making it with


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2008)

"Music & Sound - Heran Baro"

lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> "Music & Sound - Heran Baro"
> 
> lol


I was just looking at this......Heran Baro?! Who's that guy?
There is only Heran Bago....._legendary_ game hacker......Show some respect guys!!


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm flattered Toni. I see my reputation precedes me. 

You know this makes two different Brazilians who have called me Heran Baro. Is it some kind of hilarious Portuguese pun or something?

VISHI said I was going to be a beta tester... But he has still not once directly responded to my posts in this thread, only when other people have quoted me. Maybe he has me on ignore?

I've never heard of a 4 mb limit with homebrew. I always use PAlib though.



I'll contribute more vigorously to this project after I've seen that VISHI can do collision for a large map with slopes correctly.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 3, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> I'm flattered Toni. I see my reputation precedes me.
> 
> You know this makes two different Brazilians who have called me Heran Baro. Is it some kind of hilarious Portuguese pun or something?
> 
> ...




The first demo will not have collsion for a huge map...but if you want to test my abilities..you can give me any kind of map and i will make a collision for it..

And yes there is a 4mb limit as the dsram can only support that, unless you run music etc from fat ..

And i am still waiting for Bassacegold to contact me,as i had send him a pm on the other forum about my problem..


----------



## Noitora (Oct 3, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't making a collision map ridiculously easy?

[Collision map]





[Level]





It seems really easy to me...
light green= solid ground
Dark green= jump-through platforms


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> I'm flattered Toni. I see my reputation precedes me.
> 
> You know this makes two different Brazilians who have called me Heran Baro. Is it some kind of hilarious Portuguese pun or something?
> 
> ...


Well, I heard about your project way before (GBA era, I believe)..And your stuff is great, you're a skillful guy, so I completely respect that!!
Your contribution to scene/community were/are great, and I believe you deserve shown respect..

Well, we'll have to wait a little, and see what's up with this project, VISHI said today or tomorrow..

You know VISHI, you can ask Heran Bago about your problem, because he's a great game hacker, and maybe he could help you..


----------



## Noitora (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you a game hacker, Heran Bago? I'd love to see some of your work.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Noitora, here's the link......My personal favorite is DragonBall/Sonic mix..

http://www.heranbago.com/hax/hax/hack.htm


----------



## Noitora (Oct 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora, here's the link......My personal favorite is DragonBall/Sonic mix..
> 
> http://www.heranbago.com/hax/hax/hack.htm


I'll look at all of them, thanks Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah,  no problem......


Now, let's see what will be with this VISHIs project..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya its quite easy, that one is from palib aye?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

Jerme said:
			
		

> been to the website, game looks ok, what are you making it with


www.flashvortex.com - free banner, NOT EVERYONE LIKES CRAPPY FLASH BANNERS
www.bravenet.com -  everything else.

BASICLY.

Game is a modified demo, it will fail
Site is a modified template. It has failed.


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 4, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Jerme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally, someone who can see through all this bullshit.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Jerme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man just cause i didnt agree to hosting this game on your "Great" website doesnt mean you dis our website, i Think Doctorluigi did a great job, maybe when the game is made great Doctor luigi and i might upgrade it..

Thanks


And aBout the problem...

Well Bassacegold isnt replying but i am sure Eldude will help me...

----The problem---
I have added jumping action in the BETA , and that uses fixed point maths,and us cant not use Assign collision map just like that with fixed point math as it dosent work, so you have to come up with your own way,(ie make your own actions etc) and right now i am not that experienced but eldude is and he has made one and i saw his action and explanation and i get all of it except some Global varibles which i need to ask him how i can use thos global variables for my sprite...to assign the collision map..

He hasnt loged on yet but i am sure as soon as he does, he will help me..!

Thanks..i have made everything ready so as soon as i get that part i will add that and release!(Finaly)lol

thanks,and i have got  great things planned for the 0.1 version(i will add a lot of "touch")


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 4, 2008)

too many quotes so i have to make this 2 posts...




			
				VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a demo yet so I'm not going to tell you how to do your job. I was going to look at the demo before making suggestions. Basically though VISHI has the right idea, you can externalize stuff to FAT.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 4, 2008)

...continuing...



			
				VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I was talking about earlier. I don't have confidence in a project where the lead programmer can't program a collision map with slope.

VISHI SO FISHY, do you plan on releasing a *beta* or a *tech demo*? Do you understand the difference?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> ...continuing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thanks i wont reply to the people who "troll"

I am very confident about our project and i will go to any means to finish this, The reason i couldnt understand that part was cause its a action that Eldude himself made ..so that is why i needed some explanation..

More of a mixture really but as soon as this beta/tchdemo is released,i will have nice platform to work from and updates will be quick..
And btw i love your hacking work


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Heran Bago, I guess you aren't on his ignore list.....I really started to think that he can't see your posts..

OK, I hope you'll get things straight VISHI, and managed to release that demo/tryout/whatever you want to call it, tomorrow!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 4, 2008)

vishi u broke ur promise (i think) u sed it would be out today  :'(


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 4, 2008)

Phew...just read the whole 29 pages. Most of this thread is very, very, amusing. Sucks to see Brian left the project as his menu, in my opinion, looked like the better one(absolutely no offense to rowanchomp as yours looks good also, it's just Brians looked a bit "cleaner").

Anyways, I think this is a great idea. I really hope you pull it off VISHI.  Can't wait for a demo to see how things are going. By the way, if Heran Bago offers any kind of assistance in the future(or helpful suggestion after seeing a demo), then make sure to take it.

Good luck!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> vishi u broke ur promise (i think) u sed it would be out today  :'(



no i didnt lol,my today..its only 8oclock here..lol


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Anyone? *bangs head* I can do menu's!



The pics for the menu , rowanchap has em, i dont have time to upload right now and yes you certainly looks like you have a talent for graphics..you might help out rowan in the future..


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2008)

Are you really going to release the demo today?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Are you really going to release the demo today?



Yep..Working my ass offf..lol


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, finally, that's really cool!!!
I want it


----------



## Rowan (Oct 4, 2008)

yay vishi how long will it be roughly im wont be on internets until sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im leaving soon
p.s. is it 14:30 if so will the demo be done in 30 mins or more?

lots of ppl watching this thread


----------



## Rowan (Oct 4, 2008)

use new guys menus they look much better

one thing though use different pics in the boxes

but still amazing for a couple of mins


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2008)

wow that menu is AWESOME!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Right one seems better....It has better balance of the segments in picture..


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2008)

do you mean the faces or the green, blue and red box?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, since it's a Mario game,  I'm guessing, Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Yoshi or Princess Peach.....Just choose three characters!


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 4, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to have 500posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ontopic: Looking forward to your demo!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, i will but i will have to re-program it and its 11oclock here and i am done everything but when i play the game on the emulator,everything works perfectly (compiles properly too) but when i go on the actual game from the menu, it comes up with this error...






AS to reprogram the menu and fix this problem is going to take a while...

And i have a cricket game tomarow 7am in the morning...

i am still going to try to fix this till around 30more mins..and if i can then i will release on the website..

any question ask..


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2008)

remove the backgrounds and release a demo.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Final Design. The same design will follow on other parts of the menu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you save the images as .jpg? The quality sucks a lot.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> remove the backgrounds and release a demo.



Ok i can (as that problem , i have to ask james ..) but its ur choice ..tell me if you want me to release the demo without the backgrounf..

the jump will be added and the animation


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Just release the demo, screw the background, you'll add it later....Let us see physics in game, and sprites and such..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Just release the demo, screw the background, you'll add it later....Let us see physics in game, and sprites and such..



ok, uploading soon..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Post the link here (or you can even upload it on GBAtemp, there is a section for homebrew)!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

VividBlack said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it a 0.5.1 BETA cause it sounds cooler.
Then Alpha for team demos.

Just a point, but shouldn't you experiment in Scratch first?
To get the physics and maths right.

Its how I made my ONLY game (metroid escape) and how I lost a whole set of megabytes to the installation.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 4, 2008)

i have been trying out quite a lot of action and experimanting before i annonced this project...
and guys it 12:02pm here, i am only fifteen and am very tired...i am now going to bed and ,before many of you guys wake up the demo will be released on this forum...thanks and goodnight and i will now reply to all coments in the morning before i go to the cric game if i have time..


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> i have been trying out quite a lot of action and experimanting before i annonced this project...
> and guys it 12:02pm here, i am only fifteen and am very tired...i am now going to bed and ,before many of you guys wake up the demo will be released on this forum...thanks and goodnight and i will now reply to all coments in the morning before i go to the cric game if i have time..


uploading won't take more than 5 mins.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, We all want to try it !!!


----------



## Law (Oct 4, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just stop being so ungrateful and let him take his time with it. If you let him take his time the chances are it will be so much better!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we let him take his time then he won't release anything, it's a lame excuse such as I'm going to bed while he's reading the topic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> If we let him take his time then he won't release anything, it's a lame excuse such as I'm going to bed while he's reading the topic.


I would just like to pint out that he could went off to sleep, and left his computer online with this site opened..

But I agree that after 30 pages of talk, we need some  proof that he really managed to  code anything..
People usually make something, and then create a topic about it..


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then if we see him leaving the topic within the next 6-8 hours we suppose he's lying, according he went to sleep and left the computer as is.
Edit: Here he left now, he could have uploaded the patch 10 times by the time he said he's going to bed.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 4, 2008)

Meh...I say he is bluffing, and he hasn't coded anything.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 4, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Ok, i will but i will have to re-program it and its 11oclock here and i am done everything but when i play the game on the emulator,everything works perfectly (compiles properly too) but when i go on the actual game from the menu, it comes up with this error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why doesn't he try playing it on the real ds hardware rather than in the emu? 
emu are not always perfect, is better to try on a hardware


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 4, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Anyone here know how to program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd





 xD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're completely right there....Well, it's a matter of hours now.....

He will totally piss all over his name if he doesn't release it, but I hope he will.....He seems like a good guy, maybe he just rushed a bit into this..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 5, 2008)

Whooh,whoh,whoh hold on a second guys,i actually loged out yester day when i went off(i even turned my pc off)lol..i dont know why it showed loged on to yuo guys , anyway we won the cric game ,yay

Back on topic, no need to get another programer ,lol and i will not piss over my name...*demo will be out today*





Yes i tested it on real hardware too(says the same thing)

if you dont beleive my i will take a pic..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

No need for that, we believe you, you just upload the demo...

As I said, everything we want to see is physics and sprites (main graphics), background isn't that important..

If you pull this out well, I believe you'll get more people to help you!


----------



## post353 (Oct 5, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Whooh,whoh,whoh hold on a second guys,i actually loged out yester day when i went off(i even turned my pc off)lol..i dont know why it showed loged on to yuo guys , anyway we won the cric game ,yay
> 
> Back on topic, no need to get another programer ,lol and i will not piss over my name...*demo will be out today*
> 
> ...


Great im looking forward to the demo (:!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 5, 2008)

A picture would be great so we know what we are in for.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, things i will include in this Non-Official BETA are scrolling background the sprites a few enimes with a some AI ..and ovisouly the menus etc and a Drawing Minigame...and other things..

Eldude helped me, but i have just sent him a copy of the project and he is going to check why that error was coming..

a Release note will issued when this is released in a hours time our so...


----------



## Noitora (Oct 5, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Eldude helped me, but i have just sent him a copy of the project and he is going to check why that error was coming..


Because there was not enough memory to display all those backgrounds?


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2008)

cant wait for the demo


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 5, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep,

he is still not on....

OK the *Non-Proper BETA* is here...Non-Proper BETA

The proper BEta with the full new menus and 3 minigames, a Full Stage,and lots of music, and a proper Game icon,etc will be out in about 3 to 4 days(Only a Estimate)..And i will send the team the proper BETA before, as i think they deserve it...

The stuff in this Small Non-Proper Beta are..

1 veryrough drawing app..
the old menu from rowanchap
the splash screens
Cridets
A scrolling background
Jump Added
The yoshi -sprite added
Some sounds and music
Movement

I couldnt add any enimies or powerups and coins etc as they require me to make a Collision map and the collision map is not working as it comes up with the error you guys saw eariles(Shouldnt be too hard to fix) eldude is not loged on so i couldnt get his help, but any way atleast this is a start, and The proper BETA will be out soon..

Now as some of you guys might have know i had food-poisining , i have to go to a doctors check so i will see your coments 2marow , i hope you guys like that we have atleast made a start. and i am sure you guys will be overthe top when you see the proper BETA(i might make it 0.1 as there will be soo many things in it)

Thanks and good night


----------



## Noitora (Oct 5, 2008)

Lol, I walk a little and I get out of the screen


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 5, 2008)

Please fix the aspect ratio of the logo in the upper screen, it looks horrible right now


----------



## Vague Rant (Oct 5, 2008)

Can someone upload this elsewhere? FileFactory always tells me my time limit has expired and to restart my download.


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2008)

is this game good? i cant seem to download it so...


----------



## incognito54 (Oct 5, 2008)

You have a long way ahead of you.

The physics are a bit awkward, in Mario games the height of your jump depends on how long you press the button.

I just don't understand why include that "minigame", it does nothing and you can't even go back without using reset.


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 5, 2008)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> Can someone upload this elsewhere? FileFactory always tells me my time limit has expired and to restart my download.


http://rapidshare.com/files/151080790/Temp.nds.html


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

where is the go-back function? 
and yoshi keeps walking even when i stopped pressing those buttons, and he is way to fast for the background. 
and thats not a normal yoshi but is SUPER-yoshi. he keeps flying everytime i press the jump button. XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm just downloading it.....Well,  it's a start!!

Will come back when I try it out!!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 5, 2008)

Guys, like i said this is crap, i know as many of these probelms can be fixed from the collsion map, and i know my levels of achievement are way higer then this ...,I will not dissapoint you guys in the Proper 0.1 in a week, (i wana take my full time and work to the best)...I promise ,when you guys see that one, you will feel like its a great game..

Thanks , i will prove my self worthy..


----------



## imz (Oct 5, 2008)

Pretty good, I know this demo in no way represents what the final outcome is intended to be, but I'll give some of my opinions simply because I love it:
1. The image on the title screen looks good, but it looks a bit elongated vertically, maybe it should be resized
2. Please don't use that annoying music for the menu in the final game
3. The menu looks a bit bleak, you should add some animation such as a moving background
4. when you press the menu buttons they should go in or invert colours or something rather than just switching straight to the next screen
5. Is Mario always going to be riding Yoshi?

I won't say anything about the gameplay because I know it's way too early in progress, but this is a nice insight into what the game could be like, thanks Vishi


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Oct 5, 2008)

better waiting than him not making so just wait guys...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys , i didnt think the coments were going to be this positive, thanks again

And yes i will not dissapoint you guys in the next version,(that collision map problem ruined everrything ) but i am trying to fix it today..and yes i will add loads of great stuff,

Doctor Luigi i loved your story, i have to do a few tweaks tho(havent heard from you )

and from now on i will keep you guys fully updated , as i think thats the way to go..

thanks


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok , guys i started again today...

this is the Collision map for the 1st stage

Thr stage i call "Pipe-O"


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

And this is for team member "xcdjy"

Can you please finish the menus..like you asked for the mingames, i only know 1 of them right now, so ya..the follow the same format for the menus,like rowanchaps,but ovestly make a new menu..

Can you give me youe MSN so we can talk..


----------



## Banger (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I have a sugestion maybe you can have users "Send" in map ideas and such and if the map or a map with some small tweaks is used they could get their name in the credits or some place in the game.


----------



## Beware (Oct 6, 2008)

I can help with music.  I'm not so good with original stuff, but I can arrange anything for anything else (I'm doing Bohemian Rhapsody on my GameBoy if you don't believe me :-P).


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Nice! I have a sugestion maybe you can have users "Send" in map ideas and such and if the map or a map with some small tweaks is used they could get their name in the credits or some place in the game.



Ya, sure. i will do this after this version..


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok this goes to all my Designers..

Can you guys make a game icon, size- 32by32 (bitmap)

thanks


----------



## Eldude (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi FISHI.

What are you doing to these people mate??

Your release is a sham.  Sure your menu's are from your team but the game play is a slightly modified version of my scroll background demo on DSGM forum HERE.

All you have done is changed the background colour and sprite and added movement to the sprite.  You even left the variable read out for the x-axis on the top screen in the exact position it is on my demo.

Your post Sep 21 2008, 07:01 AM
Post #295

Stated that you were not going to use DSGameMaker and were going to learn C and Palib and do it in Visual C++ Express but you are still hanging around the DSGM forums asking for help?  

You are trying to pass me off as some great coder but I am a total noob and have never ever portrayed myself as anything else.
I was made an admin at DSGM and when this was announced I posted telling everyone I was a noob.  


Based on the DSGM project you have sent me, all you are doing is squeezing together different tutorials that are going in different direction and doubling up on variables you don't need. The worst thing is you are even doing a bad job at this as your actions in DSGM have things missing and I am surprised if it even compiles

I hope BaseAceGold can help you out otherwise you are going to fall flat on your face.
Get yourself a real coder and this project might have a chance.

Sorry to do this to you but this thead has gone on too long.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> Hi FISHI.
> 
> What are you doing to these people mate??
> 
> ...



Hahaha, man i dont mind any hate, i know many of you dont beleive in me, i thoght u were a good coder cause u have quite a repetition on the DSGM formus..oh well its ur choice what you think about this,and dont worry mate* i will* Ima repeat this
*I WILL* finish this project..

I dont blame eldude for thinking this as the demo i did was very crap like i said...
and will do a good job in the next one..

thanks and i have nothing more to say..and if you start trolling and saying things like (you are bull shit etce etc)
i will not reply as Heran Bago suggested...

Thanks


----------



## Eldude (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by hate.  This is not a flame, hate troll what ever you want to call it.  Everything I have posted is factual and can be backed up as I have mostly done.

I have nothing at all against you FISHI but I just wanted all these people to know what is really happening here. 

The menu's your team have produced are nice but some transitions would not go a stray. There is not 1 aspect of the game play in the demo that you produced, it is totally all other peoples work that you have thrown together.

Start advertising for a coder and take the position as director or something.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean by hate.  This is not a flame, hate troll what ever you want to call it.  Everything I have posted is factual and can be backed up as I have mostly done.
> 
> I have nothing at all against you FISHI but I just wanted all these people to know what is really happening here.
> 
> ...



Na man its okay i can do it myself and my team..thanks..
And u might wana come back and check the next demo..


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

heres a sprite sheet









i dont own this if used pls give credit to original creator


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> heres a sprite sheet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes! thanks i had been looking for these!, yes i will give him cridet!

and thanks *Yours and his name goes in cridets*


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

hey vishi do you need yoshi sprites?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> hey vishi do you need yoshi sprites?



YEs!


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

here




kinda small though
heres king boo(you can use him as an enemy


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

sry for double posting but heres another one




small yoshi


----------



## eldhand (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know IF I dare to see the demo, guys do you think I will be disappointed?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2008)

eldhand said:
			
		

> I don't know IF I dare to see the demo, guys do you think I will be disappointed?


yes.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

the current demo isnt the good one see vishi kinda "rushed" through it. The proper demo should be good though since he will change the sprites


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2008)

vishi give me a new job in the team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can do graphics not really much else

p.s. heres icon


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a few sites for sprites:
Spriters-resource.com
gsarchives.net (animated sprites mostly)
The shyguy kingdom


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2008)

sprites be warned there are alot




Spoiler































all stolen off shy guy kingdom


----------



## eldhand (Oct 6, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> the current demo isnt the good one see vishi kinda "rushed" through it. The proper demo should be good though since he will change the sprites




Then I just wait to the next demo.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 7, 2008)

eldhand said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
Yep i would like you not to look at the 1st demo , lol , its quite crap...look out for the next one!..


Guys thanks a super lot for the sprites and i will just ask if i need more,and love the icon(wantedo ne like that) thanks!


----------



## alex (Oct 7, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> sprites be warned there are alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's obvious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next time host them yourself or link to the page.
The demo wasn't proper, it was like a demo of a demo of a demo.(if you know what I mean)
You should have waited, and not used that ugly banner on the top screen. Brian's menu would be a lot better to use, I liked it so much more. Music was annoying, and maybe make a soft coin sound after you pick a option, and a back button.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

Vishi!  Great to see a demo, Would love to help the team, Like RowanChap I can do Graphics mostly, Maybe some sprites,


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey VISHI  Could this help you?
http://www.palib.info/wiki/doku.php?id=day13

There's a whole list on the right that would maybe help you through certain things, The one I linked though is for collision maps ect.


----------



## alex (Oct 7, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Hey VISHI  Could this help you?
> http://www.palib.info/wiki/doku.php?id=day13
> 
> There's a whole list on the right that would maybe help you through certain things, The one I linked though is for collision maps ect.


It was obvious he used DS Game Maker for the demo of the demo of the demo. That won't help.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys, i need thiose  new menues xcdjy!

Withouht them i cant start!..

Pls man i havent heard from you..

thanks ,and the big problem i am is that i cant use collision maps straight away with fixed point math(Jumps)..so i need to find a way ,there are ways so dont worry..i am asking some more guys how to do it..will be fixed ..


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks guys, i need thiose  new menues xcdjy!
> 
> Withouht them i cant start!..
> 
> ...




Oh okay, Wasn't sure, just came across it,
In your sig, Is the brown bricks supposed to be behind the hammerhead ect?
Just looked odd I wasn't sure


----------



## Eldude (Oct 7, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Ok , guys i started again today...
> 
> this is the Collision map for the 1st stage
> 
> Thr stage i call "Pipe-O"




The background needs to be multiples of 256.  As this is not it may cause you problems when scrolling.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 7, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i know i fexed it before.., i needed to change that 1022 to 1024..
Thans btw


----------



## eldhand (Oct 7, 2008)

Just want to know is this still 2d or 3d?


----------



## it s'a me M (Oct 7, 2008)

A very awesome 2D!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> vishi give me a new job in the team
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vishi can i get a new job? 





u didnt answer


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha I'll take your old job


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I'll get those menu's done. Anyone know what the minigames are called?




Well maybe there is more than one, but I played the "demo"  and it only had 1 minigame which was some drawing program on it, But it was very basic, Not sure if it has a name or not


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

my old job was menus but that guy that i cant remember name of cause its so random is making the menus
(buut they are MUCH) better


----------



## Sstew (Oct 7, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've heard of him saying 3 but I have only seen the one which was untitled. You'd have to message him to get an answer im sure


----------



## Rowan (Oct 7, 2008)

dont worry hes in a different time zone so basically hell answer in 5hours roughly


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Oct 7, 2008)

u use the stars too much IMO, too many pics of mario...i think the bottom screen for the main menu should have the egg .


----------



## Eldude (Oct 7, 2008)

The menu is going to be the best part of this game.  Actually it will probably be the only part, plus one of my demo's thrown in somewhere!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> my old job was menus but that guy that i cant remember name of cause its so random is making the menus
> (buut they are MUCH) better



I will give you a job soon after the demo, thnkas


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely , thanks!, maybe change the pic for the min-games menu...like not the little pic of the tab, the menu thing you will make(the background)


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 8, 2008)

Not to be funny or anything but has there been anything done??? you been doing menus for last month with loads of different ones popping up, the only screenshot we got is easily done with pasting on other picture, to me this seems like a lost cause or a practical joke


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> Not to be funny or anything but has there been anything done??? you been doing menus for last month with loads of different ones popping up, the only screenshot we got is easily done with pasting on other picture, to me this seems like a lost cause or a practical joke



I did not paste it on there,ok , and second thing i am doing things and doing this little by little whenever i get time.....This is not my job, this is my hobby guys!...BassAceGold has told me something veryusefull , that never to release dates as people pressure you too much and you cant delvier sometimes in the time...so now after this demo i wont release any-dates,

Yes there is being work done!..


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 8, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Flawsdraw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not pressurising you at all but you got a whole bunch of people and this is how far you got? I don't mind waiting at all but progress is very nice especially with a big team


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My team only has graphic designers, and they are doing their part great, and graphics dosent do the whole game, you have to program it...too..


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 8, 2008)

perhaps find some1 who can program then... your taking forever all you seem to do is post here and take every1s work.. does it ever get used?? only saying this becuz you seem so defensive and chatty, seems you spend that "spare" time on here


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> perhaps find some1 who can program then... your taking forever all you seem to do is post here and take every1s work.. does it ever get used?? only saying this becuz you seem so defensive and chatty, seems you spend that "spare" time on here



Yes,thats what i feel like too, i have to reply to all of you guys Negatvie questions and coments!...

I think i am going to ask to lock this thread,(and i will talk to the team through pm or MSN etc..)..this is just a thought


----------



## AeroHex (Oct 8, 2008)

i could woop that menu


----------



## alex (Oct 8, 2008)

Hexane26 said:
			
		

> i could woop that menu


Yet another [ridiculous] post by Hexane26

VISHI, I really suggest you work on the main project, you don't need menus, or minigames. Go ahead and just work on the game, okay? The minigame sucks anyways, if you draw for too long the screen turns yellow, and it disappears too.

No one cares about the menu now, just make the damn gameplay! And use some okay sprites, they can always be changed in the end. I would help out a bit, but I have a feeling this project is going to crash and burn.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Hexane26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man dont tell me what to do, i am fuking working on the gameplay, fuking hell ...


----------



## Raika (Oct 8, 2008)

man can you guys stop pressuring him already hes doing his best if you cant wait then do something else while waiting u fukers its his hobby and hes doing it for the community if youre so smart then make your own game!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yea vishi and team take your time and good luck


----------



## pipesfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

i always thought of Super Khan Bros!!!!

Flying turban attack, mutant popadoms and naan bread beasties!!!

the search for princess abdulla in the realm of spice

collect the six sacred chillis to open the ring of fire and enter the vindaloo realm to rescue the princess!!



ah good old boredom!


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 8, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VISHI don't reply to posts like that. I know it's tempting.


By the way, are you going to continue to use DS game maker? Any plans to put me in the credits?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 8, 2008)

vishi we should talk via pm cause most of us are in uk timezone so yeah msn is crap


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya man i am going to drop DSGM after this demo, and completly work with Vc Express C++ 2008 , and i am soo sorry i forgot to put ur name in that crapy demo of mine before, will put in this one...sorry abt that, man i get pissed off sometimes(i only have some patience), ok now i wont reply, i only reply cause if i dont it makes me look like i dont have answer for that..


----------



## Eldude (Oct 8, 2008)

@Hernan Bago

Don't worry mate.  There will be plenty of room for your name in the credits when mine is removed.
I never asked to be added to the credits.  I am not part of the TEAM and I do not want to be associated with this game that will crash and burn unless it gets a real programmer at the helm.


----------



## Banger (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe we could change the name of the game to Drama Bros.?


----------



## Gore (Oct 8, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Maybe we could change the name of the game to Drama Bros.?


Then it would have to be an RPG, sorry.


----------



## Banger (Oct 8, 2008)

Well the game is not to far along to change the game play with RPG aspects.


----------



## Gore (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe we could call it... Super RPG!
The enemies could be Jumpman and JPH with attacks like "Warn Increase" and "Post removed by moderator - Reason : Flaming"
And then when you die like 20 menus could come up and say suspended!
GENIUS!


----------



## Eldude (Oct 8, 2008)

It would be easier to make an RPG than a platform game!!


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 8, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> @Hernan Bago


lol have not got Hernan in a while


What if it's platforming levels and battles interspersed with RPG fields? Genius!


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 8, 2008)

This is going to be a big pile of shit just due to the fact your immature VISHI, stop complaining like a big fairy and do summin useful in your life and if you WANT this game to be ANY good get hold of sum 1 who is programmar and take yourself away from the game and let it be finished, keep your name in as the MAIN IDEA sort of thing but your are getting to the point where if it is ever finished people will tell you to fuck off as you are a complete pleb, buck your ideas up and do summin constructive instead of getting offensive to every1 on the forums trying to push u in right direction.


----------



## eldhand (Oct 8, 2008)

Just want to say something about xcdjy's menu. It is really nice but if you could change the pictures of that thing in the middle , and put some new pictures at config and credits...........


----------



## soulfire (Oct 8, 2008)

i just played the beta.
and all i have to say is that you guys still have a long way to go.
but i hope it will become a great game.

good luck guys


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Oct 8, 2008)

Vishi do you have any plans to upgrade the sprite sheets to better versions?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice to see that DieForIt submitted the non proper beta in the new section, and the proper BETA will be out soon , it looks way nicer then the older one..


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 9, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Ya man i am going to drop DSGM after this demo, and completly work with Vc Express C++ 2008 , and i am soo sorry i forgot to put ur name in that crapy demo of mine before



I have Visual Studio 2008 and never used it for DS deving... Will you be using PAlib + devkitpro or just NDSlib?
Don't worry about the name, nothing of mine was even in the "demo".


----------



## alex (Oct 9, 2008)

Just saying VISHI, I don't think VC Express C++ is free. I stopped using it after a while so I just used VHAM and it free(comes with PALib)

Well, now I hope to see something good, take your time, just not *TOO* much. Sorry about earlier, but that shouldn't really have been released, and the music was ear-piercing too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Custom sprites would be nice, or maybe retro style(like Megaman 9) would be neat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Super Mario Bros 4, good thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have nothing on my hands right now, and I like spriting certain stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I don't have much to do for Pokedex DS then I'll do something here maybe. Maybe... I have to see a little more future to this project too.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 9, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na u can set it up for using palib etc,(given in the Palib Wiki), and i might use Vham too, and i will get a  "Free Version that lasts for ever" if u know waht i mean..

lol

thanks


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

ah-hem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 snowboard mario hope you like it


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 9, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have a nice computer go for it. Microsoft's software can be quite nice. I almost prefer the older Visual C++ etc because it's much less of a memory hog though.

Vham aint bad and sometime's I'll use even use notepad a bit.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

Er-HEM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soccer ball is something like the fire ball that mario throws but for yoshi
Mario


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

sry for double post vishi you can use these as powerups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and a hp bar lol


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks man i love those sprites, espisacly the snowboard mario one, i might add it in if i make a snow level or somthing(maybe in a minigame)

And you know guys, how some people said that when went from one place to other , ie "the touch to start screen" to the "Main menu" it just went straight away...but now i have added a Pixalate  kinda effect, hope you like it .And it think it looks cool..


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

Yo here are more sprites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















HERES A 3D YOSHI








Ninja Turtles!!


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh god no please no light sabers. Also IMHO the spirits should all be the same style/look or the game will look like someone puked it up.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

im just giving him more options to choose from


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> im just giving him more options to choose from



Oh I know just that light sabers in a mario game would scare me and many others I am sure.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

haha yea i know imagine mario slicing off a koopas head with blood spurting everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then the game would be rated 'M' for mature lol


----------



## Eldude (Oct 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> haha yea i know imagine mario slicing off a koopas head with blood spurting everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The game is going to be Rated M anyway.  M for Mazing if it ever eventuates.  At the momment it is Rated R for Rubbish.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

no it is now rated 'P' for prototype he rushed through it and you should not call his hard work rubbish its rude


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> no it is now rated 'P' for prototype he rushed through it and you should not call his hard work rubbish its rude


Have you read Eldudes previous posts?
He stated that, at this point, NSMB2 is actually his work ripped by VISHI...

I'm  not taking any sides, just pointing out what has been said..

I've checked the game....and there is A LOT to do, but it's a beginning....


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

why do I see 40 pages of crap that is being bumped every few minutes?
vishi lies. end of the story.
Now lets get back to what we were doing. Give sprites to vishi- give it to him all you want, bull you'll regret it because you will find out you wasted time.


----------



## Eldude (Oct 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> no it is now rated 'P' for prototype he rushed through it and you should not call his hard work rubbish its rude




The only hard work he has had is getting the information out of me on how to make the game/splash screen/menu/animations and at the momment playing mp3's from the flashcart..  Take a look around the DSGameMaker forums and that will valadate everything I have just said.  The demo is a bad interpretation of my hard work.


----------



## eldhand (Oct 9, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Oh god no please no light sabers. Also IMHO the spirits should all be the same style/look or the game will look like someone puked it up.




Oh GOD please have light saber fights!


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

i agree having light saber fights at boss battles would be kinda cool, when mario faces off against the boss with a sword  who knows what would happen


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 9, 2008)

The Sprites have no Copyright? You can't use this Sprites.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

erm the sprites are edited or custom made lol


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 9, 2008)

HELL YEAH! Lightsaber fights! Man, that'd be great! And jumping! And controls that aren't wonky! And... actual gameplay!

You guys are goddamn idiots. Could you all realize that VISHI is below amateur, and is conning you all?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 9, 2008)

What a crappy demo.

I understand it's a beta demo, but cmon. The music in the beginning? What the fuck?

It sounds like that level on the Three Stooges NES when you throw those pies across the room.

Fuck this.

And EDIT: I wanted to say thanks for using the ripoff menu of mine. OH and for not putting my name in the credits like you even said you would. Gladly appreciate it.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 9, 2008)

i want to play Mario Wars: Attack of the light sabers 



			
				Eldude said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already knew that sometime ago...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 9, 2008)

Guys u say this thread is full of rubbish, am i writing the rubbish, or  u guys, u are thone writing about lightsaber fights etcetc and then u complain..


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

vishi i suggest ignoring non-helpful posts well good luck


----------



## imz (Oct 10, 2008)

please make me a tutorial on either PAlib or DS game maker I really wanna make games!


----------



## PeterFile (Oct 10, 2008)

I've read all 40 pages of this and do you know what it reminds me of? Gnirfleo.


----------



## alex (Oct 10, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> please make me a tutorial on either PAlib or DS game maker I really wanna make games!


http://tinyurl.com/2c9np

I hear that's a really good tutorial, there a lot of them.

and vishi, read up on it too! I learned how to output text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I'm getting close.


----------



## Eldude (Oct 11, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> please make me a tutorial on either PAlib or DS game maker I really wanna make games!




DSGM forums is a good place for tutorials.  Its where FISHI gets all his info.

http://www.dsgamemaker.com/


----------



## DSGameMaker (Oct 11, 2008)

This project obviosuly isn't going to work, so myself and the other admin over at the DS Game Maker forums will come up with our own demo.

(BTW, on the DSGM forums, my username is "Invisionsoft". The other admin is "Eldude". I trust you know who that is xD)


- James


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 11, 2008)

I second on that offer ^^^^^^


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, Brian117, has anyone told you that your sig is really stupid?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Vivid, has anyone ever told you, you NEED a sig?


----------



## eldhand (Oct 11, 2008)

Powned Vividblack!

I like your sig Brian117(and your menu too)


And are the dsgamemaker guy really sirius or what........ I mean he can't just do that.


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 11, 2008)

I need a sig? That's not really much of an argument, now, is it?

Posting what cart you may have, the firmware, etc., isn't necessarily selfish. Some people would just like to share the information. After all, this site is an extensive resource for flashcart information, and a very social place concerning development of DS homebrew and commercial game releases, so posting what game you're playing at the moment shouldn't exactly go down as 'selfish.'

Quit lying to yourself. Were someone to read your sig, they'd probably think you have some incredibly odd concepts of martyrdom, not to mention questioning your perception of selfishness.

God forbid someone share information regarding their flashcarts on a site where there's an entire section of the forum dedicated to flashcarts...

Regardless, off-topic, my apologies to you, VISHI and the team, you should all get back to being busy with... making menus... or something.


----------



## ackers (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol Brian is basically telling half of GBAtemp that they are selfish because they have a 'what I'm playing now' in their sigs. Nothing wrong with that, not selfish at all. The one who is selfish is the one downloads games he does not own.


----------



## Orangegamer (Oct 11, 2008)

really looking good guys
can't wait for the final make
keep up the good work people


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 11, 2008)

I wasn't even meaning to argue over something as stupid as a sig.

But if that's the thought you got, then so be it.

It looks like you started this argument though.

Not me.


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 11, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I wasn't even meaning to argue over something as stupid as a sig.
> 
> But if that's the thought you got, then so be it.
> 
> ...



All right, ignore the point of my post completely. I'm fairly certain I had more than a simple turn of phrase in there, but maybe I'm wrong, let me go check once more...

Hm, seems like there were a few more words that that. Words describing how absolutely ridiculous your sig looks in a place like this. Rather accurately, as well.

All in all, I'll take it ignorance as admittance. Victory by forfeit, one would say.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 11, 2008)

You actually thought this was a war between us two?

You don't get out much do you?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 11, 2008)

Brian and vivid take this somewhere else,pls, and James ,and Eldude,pls i want to do this by my self and the teams help,and getiing ur guys help...u cant just take over somone,elses project man!


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 12, 2008)

Then provide us with updates and demos.

Don't be hiding updates from us, and telling us at the end of the month.

Like you did before.


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL u got hijacked

side note, i dont see why someone cant make there own SMB game...THAT is being selfish


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Then provide us with updates and demos.
> 
> Don't be hiding updates from us, and telling us at the end of the month.
> 
> Like you did before.



I wil Release it when i am done and feel like releasing, if u cant w8 then i have no answer other then dont care about this hombrew and just go away!

-Thanks, and no more flaming pls,and if u have a arugment pls settel it somewhere else!


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> You actually thought this was a war between us two?
> 
> You don't get out much do you?



I can see that you never really respond to my argument. In any case, I was just giving you fair warning that quite a few people would interpret your sig as... well... goddamn retarded.


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

OMFG the past two pages are made up of mostly flames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyway good luck again vishi and once again IGNORE THOSE @!$%^[email protected] FLAMERS


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 12, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> OMFG the past two pages are made up of mostly flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya i reported em, but i dont get why my post was deletd..lol..


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 12, 2008)

DSGameMaker said:
			
		

> This project obviosuly isn't going to work, so myself and the other admin over at the DS Game Maker forums will come up with our own demo.
> 
> (BTW, on the DSGM forums, my username is "Invisionsoft". The other admin is "Eldude". I trust you know who that is xD)
> 
> ...


Competition is best for the consumer... of homebrew... I'm all for more NSMB2s. The more people make em the more Mario we get so can't complain.

Is your NSMB2 open for contributions too~?


How's you doing, VISHI?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 12, 2008)

Would reporting Vishi for calling me a fag get him in trouble?

Because obviously GBAtemp seems to be playing favorites...

I mean, VividBlack started that stupid argument about my sig..mind you, OUT OF NOWHERE.

And I get warned/yelled at.

Very nice.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 12, 2008)

wow... STOP FLAMING PEOPLE!!!


STOP IT!! By the way, good work the new super mario bros. 2


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Would reporting Vishi for calling me a fag get him in trouble?
> 
> Because obviously GBAtemp seems to be playing favorites...
> 
> ...


hmm i dont think so in the other forums there are people calling each other worser names. WTF and reporting that he called you a fag?


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Oct 12, 2008)

i got modded for saying anyone can make a SMB if they wat to? lmfao...


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

what you got modded for asking someone to make a game!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *starts checking the rules* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Ergo check this http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 12, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> DSGameMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont mind em making another mario game, but its just sad to take over my project...*.evenhough James and Eldude are very helpfull!*


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

well we will just have to see the amount of effort put in in the games... i'll play the one which seems to have more effort put in it,  and i think that will be yours, VISHI


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Oct 12, 2008)

i didnt ask anyone to make a game and i didnt flame anyone

i simply said anyone can make a SMB game......


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

oO it seems i misunderstood your post. And yea you cant get modded for saying that anyone can make a game (i think)


----------



## eldhand (Oct 12, 2008)

Ergo_proxy_One said:
			
		

> i didnt ask anyone to make a game and i didnt flame anyone
> 
> i simply said anyone can make a SMB game......




Then I just want you to make a SMB game, you say everyone can so, you should.

It would be really fun if a real new super mario bros 2(from nintendo) came out before the full version of this. The we can se if Vishi is better than nintendo............


----------



## Gore (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> And I get warned/yelled at.



(Much) More likely than not, he was also warned.
Even if you didn't flame, as I did not see the posts before they were removed, simply quoting him, if he flamed, is a situation that merits a warn.

90% of this thread is off-topic bullshit, try not to make posts like this to bring the same thing back, which will cause...

More warns!


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Oct 12, 2008)

eldhand said:
			
		

> Ergo_proxy_One said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your taking my statement out of context, congratulations


----------



## Raika (Oct 12, 2008)

Off-Topic Posts End HERE. Continue with on-topic discussion
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Eldude (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you want to know what the level Pipe-O would look like if FISHI could get it working?

Download here.

I only had the collision map but you will get the idea.


----------



## DSGameMaker (Oct 12, 2008)

*VERY GOOD!*

Just to clarify, that means Eldude only had the bit that mario "reads" so he knows where he can go. If he had the same but with colour graphics, the demo would be 10x better. Bear in mind people, that this work took less than a day to do. That's 1 person from our team of 5.


- James


----------



## Eldude (Oct 12, 2008)

Less than a day!!!

Try less than 20 minutes.


----------



## DSGameMaker (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL Nice one. I didn't want to give an inaccurate quote (BTW, just for more clarification):



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Try less than 20 minutes.


----------



## pokeboy100 (Oct 12, 2008)

Can i help make some backgrounds for menu? Also sprites for it.


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 12, 2008)

It looks like we have a winner here


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice work! actually i didin't see anything so i don't know if it's nice.

Then... Keep up the good work! actually i don't konw if your working or not and i don't know if it's nice so...

Hope it's not a prank! Finally a good one


----------



## Ergo_proxy_One (Oct 13, 2008)

theres alot of bugs in that demo eldude, such as, the collision isnt that great, u dont land on the top of the pipe but actually a little bit lower (judging by the silhouette) u can walk across most of it without jumping, jumping is way to high, in the second 'hole' u go thru the stage and get stuck, when u hit the end of the level and keep pressing the jump button u come from the left side out of nowhere..odd..and it seemed to have knocked the collision map off track as im now walking in mid air when before i was falling in between the pipes

i know its just a quick demo ...just lettin u know in case your building off of this


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 13, 2008)

Good work eldude and james,how did u guy swork out how to work Fixed point math with scrolling collision map?..any1 i would have been able to do this too if only i knew how to use fixed point math with scrolling collision background,cause u didnt even know till yesterday...how did u find out, hope u can help!..

Good work, now afer i find that out work will be quick!(Cause that was the big problem no one could figure out,Execpt for BAG).

And dont overtake my project pls


----------



## alex (Oct 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Good work eldude and james,how did u guy swork out how to work Fixed point math with scrolling collision map?..any1 i would have been able to do this too if only i knew how to use fixed point math with scrolling collision background,cause u didnt even know till yesterday...how did u find out, hope u can help!..
> 
> Good work, now afer i find that out work will be quick!(Cause that was the big problem no one could figure out,Execpt for BAG).
> 
> And dont overtake my project pls


To be honest, their demo was 100% better than yours(or should I say eldude's)

They made something in PALib faster than you make something in DSGameMaker. Not surprised though. They would do a better job making a game. There are bugs, but not as bad as yours eldude's.(no offense eldude)

I was thinking of making sprites for this project now that I have time, but it's going nowhere so no use in that. I would look a lot nicer that way, not sprites copied from a game. But it seems like you don't need them since you don't have a game(I know I'm repeating myself) and don't seem to be progressing.

There, I tried to put that in the nicest terms possible!


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Good work eldude and james,how did u guy swork out how to work Fixed point math with scrolling collision map?..any1 i would have been able to do this too if only i knew how to use fixed point math with scrolling collision background,cause u didnt even know till yesterday...how did u find out, hope u can help!..
> 
> Good work, now afer i find that out work will be quick!(Cause that was the big problem no one could figure out,Execpt for BAG).
> 
> And dont overtake my project pls



VISHI. You are the programmer. It's your job to be able to figure out how to do it. It should be documented in the libs or program if there's a special way, otherwise there's just a way for that programming language. My intention here isn't to be rude, just sayin.

If you don't want your project overtaken, it's up to you to make it better. Don't ask other devs to make their games _worse_.


e: played eldude's demo and am lolin


----------



## Eldude (Oct 13, 2008)

Ergo_proxy_One said:
			
		

> theres alot of bugs in that demo eldude, such as, the collision isnt that great, u dont land on the top of the pipe but actually a little bit lower (judging by the silhouette) u can walk across most of it without jumping, jumping is way to high, in the second 'hole' u go thru the stage and get stuck, when u hit the end of the level and keep pressing the jump button u come from the left side out of nowhere..odd..and it seemed to have knocked the collision map off track as im now walking in mid air when before i was falling in between the pipes
> 
> i know its just a quick demo ...just lettin u know in case your building off of this
> 
> ...



Not sure where alex is getting his info?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys, the problem is that the DSGAMEMAKER its self has has a problem and cant use fixed point math and scrolling collision togehter, but i think eldue and james have found a way,i hope they can help me out with that,and yep as soon as i get that done, demo coming out!...and it would be nice if u said that u were using "MY" collision map for that demo..anyway good work and hope u can help, and my schools started today.DAMN it , i dont like school!


----------



## Eldude (Oct 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Guys, the problem is that the DSGAMEMAKER its self has has a problem and cant use fixed point math and scrolling collision togehter, but i think eldue and james have found a way,i hope they can help me out with that,and yep as soon as i get that done, demo coming out!...and it would be nice if u said that u were using "MY" collision map for that demo..anyway good work and hope u can help, and my schools started today.DAMN it , i dont like school!




Vishi needs to get his facts right.

DSGM is just a nice WYSIWYG type GUI for PALib.  Anything that PALIB can do DSGM can do
Its not that DSGM cannot do collisions with fixed point math, its that no one had written an action to do it yet.  The actions in DSGM are just pieces of code written in C incorporating the PALib library.

DSGM is designed to help those with no programming knowledge to make games/apps for the DS.  Of coarse some knowledge always makes the games better.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 13, 2008)

Na eldude its just that on the forum people said that it was DSGM ,the problem...i think it was u actually...if u want i can get a quote..but i am not sure if it was u...any way can u send me a pm on DSGM forum or here,explaining how u got the fixed point math to work?


----------



## Eldude (Oct 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> any way can u send me a pm on DSGM forum or here,explaining how u got the fixed point math to work?




In your dreams buddy!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 13, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is that?..are u competiing me? ur 30+ and i am 15..eventhough i dont mind competition..


----------



## Raika (Oct 13, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres no need to be rude, *Old*ude


----------



## Eldude (Oct 13, 2008)

You have said a dozen times that you are dropping DSGM and using straight PALIB.  So you don't need to know how it is done in DSGM.  You keep saying "After the next demo" Well you had better start now as your next demo will just have different menu's splash screens and still no game play if you use DSGM.

All actions and tutorials will be released once the DSGM team has made our platform game and not before.  As our game is Super Mario Bros 2 you had better start looking at making something else with our engine once it s finished, but by then you will be using PALib and C right!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 13, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> You have said a dozen times that you are dropping DSGM and using straight PALIB.  So you don't need to know how it is done in DSGM.  You keep saying "After the next demo" Well you had better start now as your next demo will just have different menu's splash screens and still no game play if you use DSGM.
> 
> All actions and tutorials will be released once the DSGM team has made our platform game and not before.  As our game is Super Mario Bros 2 you had better start looking at making something else with our engine once it s finished, but by then you will be using PALib and C right!



LOL i knew u guys wanted to show me down, trying to copy my idea, or am i stealing now, or u?...

lol, dont worry m8 i will do my best to at least realease this demo by my self and the teams help using DSGM and after this i will learn C++, my borther is a pro at c++ and is doing a 4 year course in programming, its just that he has loads of assigments but he will be able to help me in C++ too, so dont worry mate i am ready to compete..even with a 30+ guy and the person who made DSGM, BRING IT ON..


----------



## Raika (Oct 13, 2008)

On-topic:
hey vishi hows everything going? i cant wait to see the results of your team's work i think its gonna be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Off-topic:
Eldude i sense a little jealousy there...


----------



## Eldude (Oct 13, 2008)

Its funny you all going on about my age.

Its like I have had a 20 year head start in programming or something.
I started learning C on the weekend and as I have stated all along.  I am just a noob.

Its not James and I competing against you.  Its everyone on DSGM who disagrees with the way you have lead everyone along on this forum for so long.  Our team will show you how it is done and will cleanse the good name of DSGM that you seemed to have tarnished by not being able to make a game. Everyone will think it is a bad product because of your stupidity but we will show this forum that DSGM is a good product and a simple platform game is more than possible to make in the software.


----------



## Raika (Oct 13, 2008)

oh shut up of course since youre one of the "experts" who know how to make a "perfect" game, but vishi is already doing his best so stop putting him down, go home and play with your dsgamemaker WHO CARES we dont give a FUCK let vishi do his game and you do yours, and if youre not happy with vishi making this game then go troll and rant or show off somewhere else, dont forget that vishi has his own team supporting him and even if his team produces a lousier game compared to yours remember its not the game but its the feeling of achieving something great together that spurs the team on to make better games in future rather than being an expert and feeling no sense of achievement after making a good game!!!...... okay rant's over good luck vishi ignore unhelpful posts


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 13, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Eldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude get a book on C++ or do tutorials or something. The work is much more rewarding if you do it yourself.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 13, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> oh shut up of course since youre one of the "experts" who know how to make a "perfect" game, but vishi is already doing his best so stop putting him down, go home and play with your dsgamemaker WHO CARES we dont give a FUCK let vishi do his game and you do yours, and if youre not happy with vishi making this game then go troll and rant or show off somewhere else, dont forget that vishi has his own team supporting him and even if his team produces a lousier game compared to yours remember its not the game but its the feeling of achieving something great together that spurs the team on to make better games in future rather than being an expert and feeling no sense of achievement after making a good game!!!...... okay rant's over good luck vishi ignore unhelpful posts


I'll break this quote down so i can state something per every line.

oh shut up of course since youre one of the "experts" who know how to make a "perfect" game,
*He says he is also a noob at programming, and he was only learning during weekends. I can probably make a VERY simple platform game with BASIC, and just by calculating the coordinates correctly, a collision map would be easy with my noob knowledge. But visihi is using ds game maker, which is i'll say a GUI'ed version of palib, but if you can't get a platform game with ds game maker, then good luck with using PALIB.*

but vishi is already doing his best so stop putting him down, go home and play with your dsgamemaker WHO CARES we dont give a FUCK let vishi do his game and you do yours,
*doing his best? all he is doing is laying down and "promising a beta by next week" and delaying it, and all I see is graphics updated. That's something anybody can do by learning how to use DSgamemaker in a day. What you need is experience with coding, and you'll find out how simple it is to create a platform game.*

and if youre not happy with vishi making this game then go troll and rant or show off somewhere else, dont forget that vishi has his own team supporting him and even if his team produces a lousier game compared to yours
*He's not the only one not happy with vishi "making" this game. He has a team? Well all I see is the so called "programmer", and bunch of people making graphics. No progression with the programming but more progression with the graphics. I'll rather call this a graphics thread instead of a game creating thread.*

remember its not the game but its the feeling of achieving something great together that spurs the team on to make better games in future
*It's not the game, because there actually is no game. I understand your feelings of working together, and I kind of support it, because in my Ys DS translation team, we barely talk to each other, and it feels individual. But even though you have a team working together, you won't get a game as a result. Which is why you can't make better games in the future. Just having better graphics doesn't mean it will be a better game in the future.*

rather than being an expert and feeling no sense of achievement after making a good game!!!......
*nobody sees much achievement currently progressed in this game.*

okay rant's over good luck vishi ignore unhelpful posts
*Good luck making the game, even though I know it won't work.*

before you start flaming at me, what you need to understand is that we that are posting here have at least a small experience in coding, and just by learning a new coding language for not even a month will let you create a platform game. What's so complicated about it?? not that much. why don't you go look at some ds game maker tutorials, and you'll figure out that it doesn't take THIS LONG to figure out how to make such a game.

So to sum up what I want to say,
Experiences > Opinions
Many people think programming is hard. So when they hear anything programming related, they automatically think it's hard. 
Go try experimenting yourself, not trying to support a "programmer" that seems to be going nowhere.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm making a NSMB 2, which will be strait with the facts and just say that it's a compiled demo.
Not make all this bull, saying its good, hard work nd stuff.

@ Eldude, stop wasting your time, I'm younger than you, and I see that this project will fail.
Start your own project, people will support this one, and then this one will be moved, rightfully into the testing area
The edge of the forums, as the biggest failure after the Nazi regime.

@Mod, move this topic into blogs, or the testing area edge of forums


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 13, 2008)

agreed, this doesn't belong here. move it back when progress really advances.


----------



## eldhand (Oct 13, 2008)

Just can't understand why you guys are here in this topic if you think this is bullshit. 

Well I'm here because I have nothing better to do


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 13, 2008)

eldhand said:
			
		

> Just can't understand why you guys are here in this topic if you think this is bullshit.
> 
> Well I'm here because I have nothing better to do


if this topic is bullshit I don't understand why this topic is even in this thread.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

i think i may stop with this project vishi isnt giving people jobs and crap so yeah see ya


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> agreed, this doesn't belong here. move it back when progress advances.
> Fix'd
> 
> 
> ...


You just joined this project cause he said he'd do good, and put your name in the credits.

Vishi,  you failed with graphics, failed with homebrews, start, or join, something that could work.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

fuck it im out OH YH
p.s. this shit stays off dstemp


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> fuck it im out OH YH


Thats right!
REBEL!!!

Vishi, go learn PAlib, then you can fix any errors that you get YOURSELF!
Not with a crappy game-maker.

First fix the variables with scratch.


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Vishi Come Doot hum qoui


----------



## alex (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the palib logo on the game while the other one had DSGM on it. :S

VISHI, drop this project I say, and don't hand out the source code to make you seem all badass, no, you have nothing done. So I suggest you just drop it now.


----------



## pokeboy100 (Oct 13, 2008)

Why should Vishi drop the project?


----------



## DSGameMaker (Oct 13, 2008)

This is being continued by Eldude, Mario264, BassAceGold, Aeiro, elf and I in the "Secret" part of the DSGM forums. Don't close the topic. We'll post updates as we go.


- James


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 13, 2008)

James, eldude and their teams are really good... trust them they will make this game




			
				psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even if you are my enemy, i have to say this "nice work there" lol
you should join our radioactive force...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 13, 2008)

Raika no need to say anything,like i am not,i am doing my best and i dont give a crap if any2 beleived in me or not, i am doing this for fund and its my hobby, i am going to do my best and i dont cre if its going to be better then Aeiro ,Eldude,James and the other guys.....

So pls end this here guys.i dont care if u hate me or not, ur just bunch of people on the internet who i dont even know..lol...and i will ask JPH to close this topic...and i will release the DEMO soon on the Scene News,thanks..

Dont worry raika let these guys say waht they want,its not efecting me and shldnt efeectu,these are bunch of geeks from the internet..lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These guys have toom uch time on there hands,that is why they write such big relplies,and i dont ,as i am not a computer geek,i am learinging c++ from yesterday and i think i have sorte out that scrooling problem with ffixed point mathz!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 13, 2008)

Theu have full rights to make any game,but just go away from "MY" thread and make ur own in the "DSGAMEMAKER secret forum",well its not secret anymore cause we all know ur making the game in there,so pls go make it there ,and dont coment on this thread..


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> James, eldude and their teams are really good... trust them they will make this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we could use a guy like you in the radioactive force
you could be the radioactive mobster


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 13, 2008)

DSGameMaker said:
			
		

> This is being continued by Eldude, Mario264, BassAceGold, Aeiro, elf and I in the "Secret" part of the DSGM forums. Don't close the topic. We'll post updates as we go.
> 
> 
> - James


You should make another thread (here) about it.

Also you don't need to sign your posts like that, this board has signatures enabled. They appear below your main post.


----------



## dipper145 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is being made in DSGameMaker?

I just completely lost all hope in this.


----------



## JDandy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait wait wait... So there's this guy called VISHI SO FISHI, who is fifteen, who is making a "game" with his "team", the "game" being NEW SUPER MARIO BROS 2, and there are actually people who take this seriously and encourage him?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are people still cheer for him when he does not deliver on the whole "demo in a week" thing?
LLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL
Double the lol when I saw psycoblaster post in this thread. Oh, and when that guy called him his "enemy" (gosh gee, psycoblaster is my INTERNET ENEMY, GRRR! But you sure are samrt psycoblaster, you should join our RADIOACTIVE TEAAAAM, even tho you're our ENEMY!1) the amount of lulz doubled.

And oh my god when the DSGM people came, all professional with their "secret forums" and their trying to protect the honor of their fine "product".
I don't know whether my blood pressure skyrocketed or I laughed my ass off (both).

1) Making a New Super Mario Bros 2 is a stupid idea. You can't do it better than nintendo (no, quiet down, you can not) no matter how cool your mom thinks you are for being able to surf the interwebs.
2) People who expect a homebrew called New Super Mario Bros 2 to be anything resembling something good are horrible, and should feel ashamed
3) All you guys pretending to support this project (pretending, because you know it's without a future, but you want the funny thread to live forever); 10/10
4) Do's and don'ts;
Do's;
- Learn code (this first, or don't even bother)(this first means that you need to know code BEFORE you start any serious 'brew)(yes, YOU. Nobody wants to make your shitty game for you.)
- A team that can Get Shit Done (aka people who know what they're doing, and not "I am looking for a SOUND GATHERER"(what the fuck, son. A SOUND GATHERER. Hearken, all ye brave lads! Who amongst ye will brave the webs to find the sounds of Plumberhood?))

Don'ts;
-Thinking you can make a game just because you started learning "code"
-Thinking you can make anything good (this is subjective of course, but let's have the reader assume that I think all homebrew games are horrid, for the sake of argument)
-Being illiterate (and I quote; "Na u can set it up for using palib etc,(given in the Palib Wiki), and i might use Vham too, and i will get a "Free Version that lasts for ever" if u know waht i mean..")
Shit man, Palib, THAT IS SOME SERIOUS PROGRAMMER SHIT RIGHT THERE, AND OH EM GEE WHERE DO I GET MY HANDS ON A "Free Version that lasts for ever and ever and ever" of Vham?!
All right, so that's not so much being illiterate as being-15-years-old-and-seeing-the-world-through-your-sugar-high.




I've got to cut this short, I feel twenty new ulcers burning through my stomach.
(daaaamn, why do I feel like this is some sort of forum-wide in-joke (read: circle-trolling perfection) that I just don't get?)


Edit;
Oh man I just read the first 20 pages. This shit is hilarious. Someone should nominate this thread for something (may I suggest "the saddest thing"?).
Did you guys read about that one part, where that one kid got angry at the other kid's idea for a story? He seriously said; "yeah his story is not so good, he is just going to have bowser kidnap peach again"
...
Only mario game in which bowser did not "just" kidnap peach were the Mario&Luigi games. (GUYS! WE NEED AN EPIC STORY FOR OUR MARIO GAME! bowser kidnaps peach? GET THAT SHIT OUT OF HERE AND DON'T COME BACK UNTIL YOU HAVE AT LEAST 20 JEWISH REFERENCES! AND NO SEPIROTH!)


----------



## Seven (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, that pretty much summed up my reaction to the thread and more. Show's over. Good night people.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 14, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> Well, that pretty much summed up my reaction to the thread and more. Show's over. Good night people.



Show is over when i say its over...


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2008)

too much...negative...energy...arghhh!!! *EXPLODES*


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol, they still spend more time in the Forums then on the game, when this comes out (if it does) I will personally review this game, after the fact you did not change the name from mario and kept them looking alike I guess it will be reviewing against NSMB and SMW, this is the most UN-Orginal homebrew I think I have come across so far but yet it's taking to long and the actual main dude is worrying me with spelling, if he codes the way he spells this will be a long list of bugs and unreadable dialogue, VISHI I said pass the mantle on and yet you still going, maybe one day you'll listen, you can't one day know nothing about code then within a couple of months release a game, it take a lot of time to learn and tbh your time is on here slating people critising you. look at commercial games, some of them get slated to the ground but they don't moan they continue with what they are doing....


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

JDandy said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait... So there's this guy called VISHI SO FISHI, who is fifteen, who is making a "game" with his "team", the "game" being NEW SUPER MARIO BROS 2, and there are actually people who take this seriously and encourage him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here!
I hate how he takes this seriously!

OMG l13k wtf??

MODS!
MOVE THIS TO THE EDGE OF THE FORUMS!


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 14, 2008)

lol. I think it all good here^^


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Raika no need to say anything,like i am not,i am doing my best and i dont give a crap if any2 beleived in me or not, i am doing this for fund and its my hobby, i am going to do my best and i dont cre if its going to be better then Aeiro ,Eldude,James and the other guys.....
> 
> So pls end this here guys.i dont care if u hate me or not, ur just bunch of people on the internet who i dont even know..lol...and i will ask JPH to close this topic...and i will release the DEMO soon on the Scene News,thanks..
> 
> ...


learn to spell.
We're not geeks, just people who look at this topic, and your profile (any posts too)
and laugh at how hillarous it is.
You failed at graphics, you failed at homebrews.
ITS C, THAT YOU NEED TO LEARN, C++ IS JUST A POINTLESS WAY!
...


----------



## dice (Oct 14, 2008)

To be frank I'm not going to read through 40+ pages of this thread but it seems abit "off" to me from what I've seen, so until I'm proven otherwise I'll move it to EOF.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes now i can post random stuff.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOVRE LIFE!!!
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


THANKS WHICHEVER MOD LISTENED TO ME!


----------



## JDandy (Oct 14, 2008)

This got moved to the EOF after 47 pages of *POST THE DEMO. WHERE IS THE DEMO.* and *today i wll relese demo, ipr omise! *vanishes**?

Hilarious.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> 
> THANKS WHICHEVER MOD LISTENED TO ME!



Hint; it was dice.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

thanx dice you are the best mod eva


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Dsgamemakers against you?!?!?


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 14, 2008)

Man. This has to be the best thread ever.

Oh oh! I have a name! Copyright Infringement Brothers. Or maybe Limbo of the Lost 2?
You should also make a port for the Phantom. You know, vaporware games go perfectly with vaporware systems~


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 14, 2008)

JDandy said:
			
		

> A team that can Get Shit Done (aka people who know what they're doing, and not "I am looking for a SOUND GATHERER"(what the fuck, son. A SOUND GATHERER. Hearken, all ye brave lads! Who amongst ye will brave the webs to find the sounds of Plumberhood?))


Dude, do you mind that I added this to my sig? It rivals my current Urza quote, would love to keep it in there.


----------



## Eldude (Oct 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Show is over when i say its over...



Well after all my posts you are still asking for help from me.  The thread has been moved off the face of the forums.

Its over.


----------



## DSGameMaker (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes. It's over.

When we have a demo, we will post a new topic without all the bad publicity. LOL


- James


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

Moving this EOF is really going to kill VISHI SO FISHI... I don't think we'll see a beta now, thanks a lot.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 14, 2008)

This actually pwns o.o.

So we can now post random junk?

Well, I'm not going to say anything that could get me warned.

But I wanted to say to Vishi..

This is what happens when you leave out information about a project, and keep it enclosed until each end of a month.

Hiding updates from us people who support"ed" you? That's mature. And also loving. /sarcasm.

I feel pretty good about quitting the team. That just shows I would still be working for a loser and someone who makes people work their ass off to help you.

So I'm glad I quit. Unless I would still be making crap for you, and you wouldn't even use it.

I feel pretty bad for Rowanchap. He did all those menus and designs for you, yet you DIDN'T use his menu in the demo. But you used your rip-off one of mine.

Sounds to me this project was about stealing peoples ideas and just recreating them to be yours. That's why you "hired" team members, to steal their ideas since you couldn't come up with your own.

I'm pretty happy this project is dead, no more waiting 5-6 days for Vishi to respond once on this thread.

Hopefully someone else can pick up this project, hopefully an older experienced programmer, and not a 15 year old who has bad spelling.

EDIT: Or hell, I wish this project would NEVER continue. I would rather play a more legit game of New Super Mario Brothers 2 designed and published by Nintendo, than a stupid homebrew of it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Moving this EOF is really going to kill VISHI SO FISHI... I don't think we'll see a beta now, thanks a lot.


We  you would have never seen a beta anyway Wait, its a modified demo, so you HAVE already got it. Your project sounds plausable though.


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops. I mean with a REAL game in it.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 14, 2008)

finally is in the EoF...
now i can post this


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha.
are were you for, or against, this project?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> finally is in the EoF...
> now i can post this
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 14, 2008)

lol, this dosent effect me al all,making this game is my hobby and yes i will release the demo and will continue to work on this , and i dont care how polluted the thread is by idots who have time to find pictures ,upload em then show me i "Failed"....but it dosent effect me at all,casue u are just some selfish people FROM THE INTERNET ....i will still work on it and ,i will never give up,I NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Eldude (Oct 14, 2008)

So were you going to work on it or wait till someone else works on it and then claim its your work?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 14, 2008)

Eldude said:
			
		

> So were you going to work on it or wait till someone else works on it and then claim its your work?



Man just go away, i didnt steal ur work, and u are the one who stole,my idea ,my collision map....

i am working on it my self.


----------



## playallday (Oct 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> lol, this dosent effect me al all,making this game is my hobby and yes i will release the demo and will continue to work on this , and i dont care how polluted the thread is by idots who have time to find pictures ,upload em then show me i "Failed"....but it dosent effect me at all,casue u are just some selfish people FROM THE INTERNET ....i will still work on it and ,i will never give up,I NEVER GIVE UP!


Well if I were you I'd do the game, make a video of it, show it off and say your not going to upload it, wait for us to cry, _then upload it_.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 14, 2008)

i will keep contributing to this project


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Eldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He failed.


----------



## Eldude (Oct 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Man just go away, i didnt steal ur work, and u are the one who stole,my idea ,my collision map....
> 
> i am working on it my self.




Am I bugging you!!!  Paybacks are a bitch arn't they!


----------



## The Worst (Oct 14, 2008)

The Testing area does not want this topic.


please move to blogs.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> The Testing area does not want this topic.
> 
> 
> please move to blogs.







You can be SO funny Worst!!

VISHI...you still have Heran Bago on your side?!?!?Use that wise..


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 14, 2008)

did ya hear that guys? we're "FROM THE INTERNET" therfore we are awesome


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

OK now this is freakin' hilarious....

This topic is now moved to blog area!!!!!!!

There must be some award for this!!!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I lol'd @ this whole thread


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 14, 2008)

I lol'd at basically every post from page 47 and up.

And that post with all those fail pictures,

made me laugh a river. xD;;


And also lulz at teh blog.

EDIT: @ Vishi...Good luck bringing this back to life. You practically showed you're not responsible to release a demo on time, or hell, be responsible to do anything.

I'll be lol'ing in my chair reading your next post saying "Fuck off" or something like that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Vishi are you jealous of my avi?


----------



## Law (Oct 14, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> lol, this dosent effect me al all,making this game is my hobby and yes i will release the demo and will continue to work on this , and i dont care how polluted the thread is by idots who have time to find pictures ,upload em then show me i "Failed"....but it dosent effect me at all,casue u are just some selfish people FROM THE INTERNET ....i will still work on it and ,i will never give up,I NEVER GIVE UP!



Yeah! You show them Vishi! Do the impossible, see the invisible! Row Row FIGHT THE POWAH!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 15, 2008)

MAN, u guys are good at making people fell Good...(Sarcasm),i am glad that some1 is at my side..


----------



## VividBlack (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, this ended up just as expected. High five, everyone that saw this coming!

Show's over, folks.


----------

